# What products to mix with Sonax BSD other than V07 ?



## markcaughey

As the title states other than V07 what are some good QDs to mix with sonax bsd to make it easier to use ? 

I have tried with plusher towels etc but can't get along with the BSD alone. I much prefer how it works mixed with v07 but I'm just wondering if anyone has found a cheaper alternative than v07 to give the BSD a slicker less grabby feel ?


----------



## Yellow Dave

Finish kare fk425 or powermaxed quick detailer works quite well. 

Tried it with a few others and most help to better the feel but then don't feel any different to a normal QD. None are really quite as melt into the paint whilst retaining the beading like BSD / V7


----------



## Hufty

I've tried the poor mans version using CG speed wipe was good but not as good as v7 I don't think.

Also tried ag Aqua wax worked well.


----------



## asspur96

I have used BSD and Demonshine as I had some 70 : 30



After quick wash with Megs D114 and topped up with BSD / Demonshine


----------



## alfajim

I use the above ratio too, works well


----------



## s70rjw

Hufty said:


> I've tried the poor mans version using CG speed wipe was good but not as good as v7 I don't think.
> 
> Also tried ag Aqua wax worked well.[/QUOTE
> 
> What ratio of BSD to SW.? I have some SW to finish so might give this a go


----------



## CLAYTONJONES

I use Auto Finesse Finale and it works brilliantly


----------



## C-Max

CLAYTONJONES said:


> I use Auto Finesse Finale and it works brilliantly


What dilution ratio do you use ?


----------



## PerryGunn

Gtechniq c2v3, BSD and distilled water in a 2:2:1 ratio applied with a fine mist spray bottle


----------



## sean ryan

Great thread, Im gonna try BSD mixed 50/50 with Megs LT so you'll get the Protection and Beading from the BSD and the Gloss from LT


----------



## Hfhf

What is v07 please


----------



## intelz

Hfhf said:


> What is v07 please


Here you go:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detai...-hybrid-v7-sealant-and-detailer/prod_843.html


----------



## MDC250

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=339793&share_fid=5052&share_type=t

Give up...I was trying to link to the start of the thread but it takes you to the last page.


----------



## Reddaddy67

For me although the v7 isn't cheap as you can get through it quickly, it just works so well!
Plus it smells good too👍
BSD can be usually bought for a snip so this kinda offsets the cost of v7 for me. Personal choice I know but if it works why change it?


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

I'm using BSD+V07 at the moment and love it - beautiful wet, glossy looks with incredible flake pop, along with BSD's unreal water beading and sheeting.
I've just thought of a possible match made in heaven - BSD + Bouncer's Done & Dusted! I have both these products so I will try it out soon and report back!


----------



## Neilvx

I have never had a problem with BSD but I never spray it directly onto the car.

couple of squirts onto a cloth and then wipe the panel, flip the cloth if required to buff.


----------



## 945.andersson

Today i blended bsd with Orchard Autocares speedseal 50/50 and that worked perfect!  Super slick paint and not that sticky bsd feeling. Now we wait to see how the beading and sheeting is  👍

Skickat från min Che2-L11 via Tapatalk


----------



## 945.andersson

And here is the rain 
















Skickat från min Che2-L11 via Tapatalk


----------



## knightstemplar

I mixed BSD with AF Finale and the grabiness of BSD was gone, the paintwork was really smooth and the beading and sheeting seems unaltered. I mixed it 70-30 BSD being the 70.


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've mixed BSD 50/50 with CarPro Reload with some great results :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

I think I might try bsd with autoglanz smooth velvet as SV is my current fave qd


----------



## Richard1

Next mix to try; BSD and Bouncer's Done & Dusted (50/50). Mixed nicely and was very similar to BSD/V07 to use, it seemed to 'melt' into the paint with a light wipe and gave a nice smooth finish with no grabbiness.
Water behaviour seems as good as BSD so far though it hasn't rained properly yet, so I thought I'd test it out. Video after the pictures;






















































Couldn't resist one with the dog 









Bit of beading

And finally, I know you guys love beading videos so I thought I'd go one further and do a slo-mo one!


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> Next mix to try; BSD and Bouncer's Done & Dusted (50/50). Mixed nicely and was very similar to BSD/V07 to use, it seemed to 'melt' into the paint with a light wipe and gave a nice smooth finish with no grabbiness.
> Water behaviour seems as good as BSD so far though it hasn't rained properly yet, so I thought I'd test it out. Video after the pictures;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist one with the dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of beading
> 
> And finally, I know you guys love beading videos so I thought I'd go one further and do a slo-mo one!
> 
> Sonax BSD/Bouncer's Done & Dusted 50/50 Mix - YouTube


Look's awesome buddy but what is best BSD/V07 or BSD/D&D?


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Look's awesome buddy but what is best BSD/V07 or BSD/D&D?


I'd go with V07. The paint had a slightly deeper shine compared with the D&D. Since then I've also tried another new mix, BSD+AF Glisten which was similar to the others but quite smeary. Out of the three so far my favourite is V07 but I've got a cupboard full of QDs to experiment with!


----------



## Brian1612

Anyone tried this with FK 425? Get the feeling that would work very well.


----------



## dundeepeh

I have used bsd 70/30 mix with Zaino z8 . Beautiful shine


----------



## Dr_T

tried BSD in a better bottle for more of a mist but that didn't really improve things. did a 1:1 mix with ultimate quik wax and that made massive improvements but really its still a crap product for putting on and wiping off. won't buy it again and its likely to just gather dust.


----------



## sean ryan

Hufty said:


> I think I might try bsd with autoglanz smooth velvet as SV is my current fave qd


Hufty did you try this combo?


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Gave my BSD first serious try on roof and bonnet this morning and I now understand about all the "grabby" comments

Bought some Demonshine to mix with, like asspur96 did and will see how it turns out.


----------



## sean ryan

I did the BSD 50/50 with Bouncers Done & Dusted like richard has done i just want to see the difference as i have BSD mixed with a couple of things like Megs Last Touch, Chemical Guys V07 and tbh Megs LT look's better imo it give's off more gloss


----------



## Citromark

Brian1612 said:


> Anyone tried this with FK 425? Get the feeling that would work very well.


I've got some Finishkare Fk#146 to try it with , I'll report back on the results.

Mark


----------



## ganwilliams

Don't suppose anyone tried a three way mix of Bsd v07 and done and dusted all together? I also have AF finale.... Any ideas on best mix and ratios?


----------



## ganwilliams

Anyone tried a three way with V07, BSD and Done and Dusted? If so how was it? What ratio? I also have AF finale which I could throw in the mix too... What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hufty

sean ryan said:


> Hufty did you try this combo?


Not yet but I'm 2/3 of way through my SV so might top the bottle up tomorrow.

That slo mo vid was strangely erotic, just lacking a couple of bikini clad honeys :doublesho


----------



## sean ryan

I used my mix of BSD & Bouncers D&D and it is very glossy all im waiting for now is the rain


----------



## bigkahunaburger

ganwilliams said:


> Anyone tried a three way with V07, BSD and Done and Dusted? If so how was it? What ratio? I also have AF finale which I could throw in the mix too... What are your thoughts?


Mixing two products is probably stretching things as it is in my opinion.

It looks great with Bouncer's D&D. It worked well with Gtechniq C2V3 (1:1).


----------



## sean ryan

Just had a look at the car in the rain and it's beading away and tbh it look's great BSD/D&D are a great combo :thumb:


----------



## Frog

I tried mixing BSD with Megs quick detailer but found it didn't shine quite as well as the BSD V7 mix. Not tried anything else yet.


----------



## Hufty

Ok folks I did the bsd and autoglanz smoothe velvet mix today. Had about 150ml in a bsd bottle so topped it with same of smooth velvet. Here's the result



Application very easy, I use it as a drying aid saves time so full wash today not so dirty but light film of mway crud from rain. Quick couple of sprays for the towel and a couple on each panel. Drag with towel and SV on its own super deep Nuba shine, must say it felt more grabby today, not difficult just more than SV on its own. Melted into the paint nicely.

A couple of post application shots





For me the finish lacked the Nuba glow I'm used to, not as deep or wet looking. However the SV on holds that look till it gets wet / dirty and then dulls a little, adding bsd might change the longevity we will see. For me bsd v7 is still the best mix.

Cheers,


----------



## sean ryan

Hufty said:


> Ok folks I did the bsd and autoglanz smoothe velvet mix today. Had about 150ml in a bsd bottle so topped it with same of smooth velvet. Here's the result
> 
> 
> 
> Application very easy, I use it as a drying aid saves time so full wash today not so dirty but light film of mway crud from rain. Quick couple of sprays for the towel and a couple on each panel. Drag with towel and SV on its own super deep Nuba shine, must say it felt more grabby today, not difficult just more than SV on its own. Melted into the paint nicely.
> 
> A couple of post application shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the finish lacked the Nuba glow I'm used to, not as deep or wet looking. However the SV on holds that look till it gets wet / dirty and then dulls a little, adding bsd might change the longevity we will see. For me bsd v7 is still the best mix.
> 
> Cheers,


Nice 1 Hufty, Im going to try it with Adam's Detail Spray next :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Be interested in that one Sean, never really got on with Adams qd but I do really like their gear generally. Wowos might be another to try reading great things about their qd.


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Just had a look at the car in the rain and it's beading away and tbh it look's great BSD/D&D are a great combo :thumb:


Same here, BSD/D&D is beading beautifully and running off quickly in the heavy rain


----------



## sean ryan

Hufty said:


> Be interested in that one Sean, never really got on with Adams qd but I do really like their gear generally. Wowos might be another to try reading great things about their qd.


Yea iv'e heard lot's of great thing's about Wowo's QD im going to get some soon to try it :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

The hot wax looks good too, not sure if that would mix tho.


----------



## sean ryan

It does i seen the review for it the beading look's strong


----------



## Hufty

I suggested to Fraser maybe a bank holiday special of hot wax and qd. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## sean ryan

That would be awesome buddy hopefully he say's yes :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Tried out my 70/30 mix of BSD and Demonshine on half my boot lid yesterday.

Sprayed on the mixture but just poured a little of the neat BSD on the other half.

To be honest, I didn't really notice much difference and I certainly never noticed much in the way of grabbyness 

It might be more a case of technique because, when I did notice the grabby nature of BSD earlier, I sprayed then spread it over half the roof before buffing it?

I noticed earlier in the thread, Neilvx didn't have any bother with BSD because he applied it to his cloth.

I did notice, after the rain this morning, that there are much less water trails on the BSD section than on the mixture.

In fact, a section I did with just Demonshine has less beading and more trails than anywhere else on the car.


----------



## sean ryan

See when people say grabbyness that's something i have never experienecd with BSD i mix it because i want more gloss not because of anything else and the microfibre's i use are dear one's i've heard people say when you use cheaper microfibre's with BSD that's when it get's grabby just something you should check buddy :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

sean ryan said:


> See when people say grabbyness that's something i have never experienecd with BSD i mix it because i want more gloss not because of anything else and the microfibre's i use are dear one's i've heard people say when you use cheaper microfibre's with BSD that's when it get's grabby just something you should check buddy :thumb:


I have used it with the quality Korean plush MFs from saverschoice and it is definitely grabby compared to other good QDs. That is also with it being sprayed onto the cloth and spread. Dislike the feeling of the paint afterwards also.

I have some other stuff I don't rate like Finale so going to try mixing it with that to use it up but don't think I'd buy the BSD again. For the price it is reasonable though.


----------



## sean ryan

I look at BSD as a thick gooey sealant like a spray wax sort of thing and the microfibre's i use for them are from Ragmaster UK they are the 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Everest 800 towel's they are awesome for applying BSD buddy i bought load's of them here's the link-----> https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-detail-master-pro-everest-800/


----------



## sean ryan

dundeepeh said:


> I have used bsd 70/30 mix with Zaino z8 . Beautiful shine


Get some picture's up :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Brian1612 said:


> I have used it with the quality Korean plush MFs from saverschoice and it is definitely grabby compared to other good QDs. That is also with it being sprayed onto the cloth and spread. Dislike the feeling of the paint afterwards also.
> 
> I have some other stuff I don't rate like Finale so going to try mixing it with that to use it up but don't think I'd buy the BSD again. For the price it is reasonable though.


I must agree with you about the feel of the paint, however, unfortunately, I have two lots of it so I can't waste it!

Mind you the Meguiars NXT Tech Wax I used was not a patch on Turtle wax or Triple wax, in terms of velvet feel, yet it is many times more expensive!


----------



## Mikesphotaes

sean ryan said:


> See when people say grabbyness that's something i have never experienecd with BSD i mix it because i want more gloss not because of anything else and the microfibre's i use are dear one's i've heard people say when you use cheaper microfibre's with BSD that's when it get's grabby just something you should check buddy :thumb:


Aye, fair do's, but that doesn't explain why neither were grabby on my wee experiment and I used exactly the same MF cloths as I did previously?

That's why I was wondering about technique used.


----------



## Shiny

If you want to economise on the V7, try a third of each of BSD, V7 and Power Maxed QD. It works a treat. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Mikesphotaes said:


> I must agree with you about the feel of the paint, however, unfortunately, I have two lots of it so I can't waste it!
> 
> Mind you the Meguiars NXT Tech Wax I used was not a patch on Turtle wax or Triple wax, in terms of velvet feel, yet it is many times more expensive!


Same here Mike. I have tons of QDs but seen the beading of BSD and ordered two bottles during the 30% off. I wouldn't have bothered too much but I got the box of Wowo's goodies through at the same time and found the Wowo's QD to be a cracker. Now got to get through the remaining QDs I have before getting more of the Wowo's stuff


----------



## sdeva1

I've mixed BSD with Zaino Grand Finale for the wife's car...Gave it the slickness I was after and beads well

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

I think the grabiness thing is all relative it's not necessarily grabby just not as slick as others. SV is super smooth and towel glides across paint add bsd and it's still perfectly reasonable to use but not as effortless. Nobody is breaking a sweat here just a different feeling. In past I also used to spray both bsd and ag Aqua wax on same panel before drying that left a nice shine.


----------



## graham1970

I'm going to add bsd to some blackfire midnight sun qd as a drying aid,not sure on mix ratio yet tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Hufty said:


> I think the grabiness thing is all relative it's not necessarily grabby just not as slick as others.


It must also depend on the paint, on my soft sticky Honda paint, BSD is horrible to use, to the point it feels like you have sticky stuff on the microfibre cloth.


----------



## C-Max

We should maybe think about only doing a 20%-30% BSD mix and a 70%-80% mix of another QD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

The only thing i found was that reducing the amount BSD did reduce the longevity of BSD. On the other hand more than 50% and the slickness was affected. I don't do scientific measures, just pour it into a bottle, but i use BSDV7 on the car that sits outside and BSDV7PM (roughly a third each) on the car that sits in the garage.


----------



## Dr_T

I found the cloth used to apply the BSD greatly affects the application. I use megs Supreme Shine Microfibre cloths to great effect.


----------



## sean ryan

So i ended up mixing a bottle of BSD with Adam's Detail Spray 50/50 so you get all the gloss from the Detail Spray and all the protection and beading from BSD i will also let you all know what it's like when i use it


----------



## lemansblue92

Anyone mixed BSD with Meguiars Last Touch?


----------



## sean ryan

lemansblue92 said:


> Anyone mixed BSD with Meguiars Last Touch?


I have it's awesome looking you keep the gloss from Last Touch and you still get the beading from BSD it's a great combo one i use a lot :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

sean ryan said:


> I have it's awesome looking you keep the gloss from Last Touch and you still get the beading from BSD it's a great combo one i use a lot :thumb:


might give it a try as I have lots of both. last touch is recommended diluted 1:1 so is this how you add it to bsd? or do you add it neat?


----------



## sean ryan

Neat with bsd and 1:1 if i use it for clay lube


----------



## sean ryan

Just tried out the Adam's Detail Spray BSD combo aka BSD/Detail Spray and tbh it's the best looking yet the gloss from the Detail Spray mixed with the BSD is making my paint look like it's dripping wet defo my go to from now on :thumb:


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Just tried out the Adam's Detail Spray BSD combo aka BSD/Detail Spray and tbh it's the best looking yet the gloss from the Detail Spray mixed with the BSD is making my paint look like it's dripping wet defo my go to from now on :thumb:


I'll have to get some Adams now if it's that good! Is it really better than V07?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> I'll have to get some Adams now if it's that good! Is it really better than V07?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's a far better combo imo it's very very glossy


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Yes it's a far better combo imo it's very very glossy


Awesome! I've ordered some Adam's so will report back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Been following this topic on the 'other thread' :lol:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've got some Adam's Detail Spray
Will mix up some 50/50 with BSD tomorrow ready for action 

Also got some Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer (V3) so another mix getting made up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## timo10

Just tried 1/3 bsd 1/3 obsession wax enhance 1/3 ez glossboss went on easy no grabbing at all results look rather good too


----------



## DLGWRX02

I mixed my BSD 50/50 with powermaxed QD, I only had a sample of the pm qd so thought I'de try it out, I must say I used BSD for the first time only a few weeks ago and everyone commented on how grabby it was but I couldn't see it, well after mixing it I can now, the difference is quite unbelievable, I just hope it doesn't affect the water repelling that I had from 100% BSD. Looks like it's going to rain shortly so ile soon go out and see.

Here a gloss shot


----------



## Yellow Dave

The application and feel of the powermaxed QD is very nice and almost evaporates from the paint a little like CG V7, but mixed 50/50 with BSD it did reduce the beading of it a little.


----------



## Citromark

I finally got round to trying the Finishkare Fk#146 and Sonax Bsd combo mixed 50/50 today and the results were very impressive , the grabbiness has gone and application and removal was a dream , gloss levels seemed to be improved too which I assume is the Fk#146 . Next test will be a mix of Bsd and Power Maxxed Qd , I'll post up the results when I've tried the mix.

Mark


----------



## Richard1

Very slightly off topic - I received my first bottle of Adam's detail spray today and it is fantastic stuff! My car looks dripping wet, I can't wait to mix it with BSD and see how it looks!


----------



## marco1980

As above mixed BSD with PM Quik Detailer 50/50 works really well .
As with others have found BSD a bit grabby when applied to a dry surface.
:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

lemansblue92 said:


> Anyone mixed BSD with Meguiars Last Touch?


Is this a pain to use on its own then since everyone is mixing it with something or other?
I was going to mix it with DI water 50/50 as I do with Last Touch but not sure


----------



## Blueberry

I used BSD on a dark coloured car at the weekend and it smeared awfully. I've not tried using it mixed with something else.


----------



## Richard1

As sean ryan suggested I tried BSD + Adam's detailer and was blown away at how good it looks!














































This one could beat V07 for best QD mix!! Beading shots soon


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> As sean ryan suggested I tried BSD + Adam's detailer and was blown away at how good it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could beat V07 for best QD mix!! Beading shots soon


It's the best mix imo and it's my new go to :thumb:


----------



## rob267

Anybody mixed bsd with odk entourage? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

I couldn't resist taking some shots in the rain!



















This mix (Adam's Detailer/BSD 1:1) looks fantastic and beads beautifully on paint...










...glass...










...plastic trim...










...lights (my favourite shot)...










...and wheels!










Just one more pic


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> I couldn't resist taking some shots in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mix (Adam's Detailer/BSD 1:1) looks fantastic and beads beautifully on paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...glass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...plastic trim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...lights (my favourite shot)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more pic


It's Insane Richard isn't it :thumb:


----------



## Bazsm

Sorry to sound controversial but I think BSD beads better on its own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Bazsm said:


> Sorry to sound controversial but I think BSD beads better on its own
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it probably does, BSD is geared towards water behaviour above anything else. What I'm looking for is something that adds show car looks and a smooth feel to the paintwork, without detracting too much from the water behaviour. 
As it stands I think the new mix Sean Ryan suggested tested above doesn't seem to have lost any of the water behaviour of pure BSD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

I mixed BSD with C2V3 yesterday to finish off my brother in laws car just before it rained, the beading was fantastic and with around 3-4 months protection from the C2V3.

Will top up on the BSD on the next wash to keep it going.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Great pics Richard1 :thumb:
Got some BSD / Adam's pre-mixed ready to go 

Beading pics of the wife's white Ka with the BSD / V07 mix on



Thought the beading was better than BSD alone IMO


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Stuff it, won't bother even buying Meguiars QD over here for $4, will just give it a wee bit more oomph when polishing it off!


----------



## Richard1

Even the morning dew doesn't want to stick to this amazing stuff!


----------



## sean ryan

Some pic's i took last week when i first mixed BSD with Adams Detail Spray on my wife's S-Max or as i like to call it BSD/Detail Spray but keep in mind the car is filthy even tho it doesn't look it because of the gloss


----------



## Nickg_pfc

This may seem a daft question, but how are you chaps getting the sprayer off of a bottle of BSD? I tried last weekend and couldn't see how without breaking it, it certainly doesn't look to be threaded. I'm tempted to try a mix with Poorboys Shine and gloss, as I have some..:lol:


----------



## uberbmw

Nickg_pfc said:


> This may seem a daft question, but how are you chaps getting the sprayer off of a bottle of BSD? I tried last weekend and couldn't see how without breaking it, it certainly doesn't look to be threaded. I'm tempted to try a mix with Poorboys Shine and gloss, as I have some..:lol:


It's twists off mate about half way round


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Nickg_pfc said:


> This may seem a daft question, but how are you chaps getting the sprayer off of a bottle of BSD? I tried last weekend and couldn't see how without breaking it, it certainly doesn't look to be threaded. I'm tempted to try a mix with Poorboys Shine and gloss, as I have some..:lol:


It is VERY stiff to get it off and I found it even more of a pain to put on!


----------



## Richard1

Mikesphotaes said:


> It is VERY stiff to get it off and I found it even more of a pain to put on!


I can't remember well of the top of my head but I think it's more of a push down and twist at the same time when refitting the spray head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Nickg_pfc said:


> This may seem a daft question, but how are you chaps getting the sprayer off of a bottle of BSD? I tried last weekend and couldn't see how without breaking it, it certainly doesn't look to be threaded. I'm tempted to try a mix with Poorboys Shine and gloss, as I have some..:lol:


Same issue for me


----------



## uberbmw

Guy's start eating some spinach! lol

Just turn it counter clockwise (hold from the neck) and it will twist off. They don't unscrew like normal bottles, it is like half a turn and off.


----------



## Brian1612

C-Max said:


> What dilution ratio do you use ?


50/50 is how I used it. Much better to use now.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

uberbmw said:


> Guy's start eating some spinach! lol
> 
> Just turn it counter clockwise (hold from the neck) and it will twist off. They don't unscrew like normal bottles, it is like half a turn and off
> 
> Well I have tried two so far and the force needed definitely makes you think there will be a bleedin big bang and a lorra bits!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thought I'd jump on this bandwagon...

I had the last inch of some Carplan Demon shine so went for a 50/50 mix.

Car was polished, sealed and bsd finished 6 or 7 weeks ago, washed and bsd about 3 weeks ago.

This is the beading this morning after overnight rain:










This is the beading after shampoo and rinse only:










Pretty pleased as this is 3 week old lsp.

This is misted after the application and buff of the 50/50 mix:










Went on and buffed lovely but beads definitely weren't as high and my opinion was there was no benefit from the mix and I just redid it with just bsd.

I may try mixing other things at some point but I'm happy with native bsd application, behaviour and longevity so unlikely to be buying anything else to try for quite a while.

(Apologies for the colour changes in the pics!! Very changeable light today and may have turned the flash on by mistake for the last one  )


----------



## f4780y

I've been using it 50/50 with CG Synthetic QD for the last couple of weeks and love the results I'm getting in terms of gloss + protection. Also, produces a great lilac colour QD!


----------



## joey.180sx

Just wondering has anyone tried BSD mixed with autosmart tango?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just out of interest
What sort of durability is everyone getting on the BSD/V07 combo ?

TIA
:detailer:


----------



## Neilvx

1+1 = 3


----------



## neilmcl

Neilvx said:


> 1+1 = 3


Where are you guys getting your Adams from? I've got to get some to try it out.


----------



## sean ryan

Neilvx said:


> 1+1 = 3


This is the best mix Buddy :thumb:


----------



## Richard1

neilmcl said:


> Where are you guys getting your Adams from? I've got to get some to try it out.


https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/


----------



## Neilvx

Richard1 said:


> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/


What Richard said :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl

Ok, so I spent Sunday, giving my car a good coating of 50/50 Sonax BSD and Adams and it's been raining all day today. Just been out now the rains cleared and the amount of beading is incredible, well worth the purchase. Also, the application was no trouble at all.

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

neilmcl said:


> Ok, so I spent Sunday, giving my car a good coating of 50/50 Sonax BSD and Adams and it's been raining all day today. Just been out now the rains cleared and the amount of beading is incredible, well worth the purchase. Also, the application was no trouble at all.
> 
> Thanks guys :thumb:


My Invention  The Gloss Is Insane Also :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

sean ryan said:


> My Invention  The Gloss Is Insane Also :thumb:


I'll have to try this myself Sean :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Prestige car care shop said:


> I'll have to try this myself Sean :thumb:


It's excellent jeff it's my go to the gloss from the Detail Spray and the beading from BSD is awesome :thumb:


----------



## garycha

Is Adams Detail spray organic wax based or nano/sio2 based?

I have used BSD neat previously and found it grabby, but better to apply mixed with C2V3 and distilled water. Prone to leaving single thin waxy streaks on buff off though - the 'grabby' bits. 

My car has Gtech Crystal serum/Exo then C2 dilute/QD top ups, plus the occasional BSD type foray, so I am intrigued to experiment with Adams V2. Not sure if a wax based last layer would hamper or help the underlying base and seal coat layer's hydrophobic and slick dirt shedding properties? 

Interested in the views if on mixing organic/nano solutions over nano coats?


----------



## P3NG

*Thank you Sean Ryan!!*

Yes! Sean Ryan, you are right. I mixed BSD and ADAMS in the same proportions. Tested this on my wife's Mini and boy it is definitely an improvement. Smooth and smells nice too!

I won't know if it will last but I wash my cars every weekend and always put a new coat on..

Thanks Sean. (PS Jeff! Check it out!).


----------



## sean ryan

P3NG said:


> Yes! Sean Ryan, you are right. I mixed BSD and ADAMS in the same proportions. Tested this on my wife's Mini and boy it is definitely an improvement. Smooth and smells nice too!
> 
> I won't know if it will last but I wash my cars every weekend and always put a new coat on..
> 
> Thanks Sean. (PS Jeff! Check it out!).


It's awesome isn't it also it will last a few week's buddy but i wash mine every week and reapply :thumb:


----------



## ohms12

Pardon my ignorance here, but at £24.99, why mix BSD with an even more expensive product? I thought the aim was to make it more useable at a reasonable cost...?


----------



## P3NG

Not at all. I appreciate your comment. 

However at DW we are hobbyist who experiment and share techniques and knowledge and use available products in the market. Most of all it is all about having fun whilst enjoying our rather expensive obsession.


----------



## sean ryan

ohms12 said:


> Pardon my ignorance here, but at £24.99, why mix BSD with an even more expensive product? I thought the aim was to make it more useable at a reasonable cost...?


We are just trying to make BSD easier to apply and trying to achieve more gloss and have fun doing it :thumb: P.S BSD/Detail Spray Is The Best Yet 



P3NG said:


> Not at all. I appreciate your comment.
> 
> However at DW we are hobbyist who experiment and share techniques and knowledge and use available products in the market. Most of all it is all about having fun whilst enjoying our rather expensive obsession.


Tbh i couldn't have said that better :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

The bottle i keep my "BSD/Detail Spray" in


----------



## PedroC

After reading about Sonax BSD on here and needing to replenish my stock of a drying aid as my AG Aquawax had run out, I thought it give it a go. 

Using it as a drying aid spraying either direct on to rinsed panels or onto the drying towel, I found it helped dry the panels much more efficiently than Aquawax does. It also left a better shine which was more sharp than glossy. 

I get what everyone is saying about it comes out thicker than say Aquawax or last touch does, but that didn't pose me any problems. 

I'm quite excited to see the water behaviour when in rains!


----------



## Bristle Hound

After every one has been recommending the BSD/Adam's mix I thought I'd give it a go on my Audi S4

A few pic's -







& the beading -



I'm so impressed with the finish I've mixed a 500ml bottle up for the winter :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> After every one has been recommending the BSD/Adam's mix I thought I'd give it a go on my Audi S4
> 
> A few pic's -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the beading -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so impressed with the finish I've mixed a 500ml bottle up for the winter :thumb:


It's awesome isn't it i love it it's my go to :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bit of labeling done today


----------



## sean ryan

Just mixed another one can't wait to try it out it's EZ Car Care Gloss Boss mixed 50/50 with Sonax BSD aka BSD/Gloss Boss


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Just mixed another one can't wait to try it out it's EZ Car Care Gloss Boss mixed 50/50 with Sonax BSD aka BSD/Gloss Boss


Looking forward to hearing about this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting on the rain to stop it's like a monsoon out there :lol:


----------



## sean ryan

I got board because it's raining so i put it into the proper EZ Car Care pro bottle


----------



## sean ryan

I got board again and swapped the bottle for the 3rd time i like this one the best lol


----------



## ffrs1444

I've got half a bottle of werkstat Gloss left think I might put have of BSD into it think that will work well


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 after a coat of BSD/Adam's this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## P3NG

*BSD/Adam's treatment...*


----------



## ffrs1444

Just mixed bouncers duster with BSD should be a great combo


----------



## Mikesphotaes

alfajim said:


> I use the above ratio too, works well


Me too and works a treat, also a lot cheaper with Demonshine!


----------



## bigkahunaburger

ffrs1444 said:


> Just mixed bouncers duster with BSD should be a great combo


I can't find the post now but apparently this another winning combo


----------



## Peter77

Just mixed BSD ( ignore the bottle, I didn't like the original BSD bottle, so decanted it into another) with an old sample of autoperfekt silk detailer, roughly 50/50. 
Not grabby at all. Flashed off quickly enough, easy to use. No doubt will get rain tonight to see how beady it is 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

ffrs1444 said:


> Just mixed bouncers duster with BSD should be a great combo


I did try that mix 50/50 but found it really smeary! I'll try it again with more BSD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachPJ

Loving this thread.

I mix (old) BSD with C2v3 on a 50/50. 

Spray onto the MF and then apply to the panel.
Works very well with a little going a long way.


----------



## ffrs1444

Richard1 said:


> I did try that mix 50/50 but found it really smeary! I'll try it again with more BSD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done a 70duster / 30 BSD


----------



## sean ryan

So i used my new mix of BSD and Ez Car Care Gloss Boss aka BSD/Gloss Boss and tbh it look's just as good as my Adam's mix BSD/Detail Spray it's gloss city tho i never got the chance to take any photo's as the light was fading but i will next time :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 with a coat of 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray applied over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Has anyone considered mixing BSD 50/50 with WOWO Final Shine??

I really want to give it a go but not sure......


----------



## sean ryan

dchapman88 said:


> Has anyone considered mixing BSD 50/50 with WOWO Final Shine??
> 
> I really want to give it a go but not sure......


Do it and let us all know how you get on don't over think it that's the point of this thread experimenting with BSD :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

sean ryan said:


> Do it and let us all know how you get on don't over think it that's the point of this thread experimenting with BSD :thumb:


Well BSD is obviously great for beads and shine, and WOWO final shine does exactly what is says on the tin, so the theory is it should be excellent


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's MINI (bonnet lol) with a coat of 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & CG V07 :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

sean ryan said:


> So i ended up mixing a bottle of BSD with Adam's Detail Spray 50/50 so you get all the gloss from the Detail Spray and all the protection and beading from BSD i will also let you all know what it's like when i use it


Great combo :thumb: I have tried 50/50 BSD and Adams QD it gives fantastic finish :thumb: without alter BSD water behaviour .

I have tried also BSD + Adams + Vics QD the result is very good but the cleaning abilities become very strong and works like strong IPA , I will use BSD and Adams 50/50 only in future .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

What do you think gouys ! BSD + BH QD 50/50 ?


----------



## sean ryan

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great combo :thumb: I have tried 50/50 BSD and Adams QD it gives fantastic finish :thumb: without alter BSD water behaviour .
> 
> I have tried also BSD + Adams + Vics QD the result is very good but the cleaning abilities become very strong and works like strong IPA , I will use BSD and Adams 50/50 only in future .


Im happy you like the combo buddy :thumb: It's really taking off everyone's starting to use it now im seeing it all over on social media i use it as a drying aid then go back over the car with a plush towel for a final buff :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What do you think gouys ! BSD + BH QD 50/50 ?


Do it and let us know what it's like :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

sean ryan said:


> Do it and let us know what it's like :thumb:


I will order BH Auto QD soon :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i've just made a couple of bottles up to play with ive got one bottle with 50/50 BSD & AD P32 and another bottle 50/50 with BSD & DJ BOB yet to try them out but i'll report back with findings


----------



## dchapman88

I've ordered a BSD and it's coming today! 
Going to do a 50/50 with WOWO final shine, and maybe a 50/50 with WOWO crystal seal too! See which comes out better!


----------



## TomJ

Did a 50/50 mix of V7 and BSD at the weekend. Nice and glossy but will wait and see how long it lasts....nice and easy to apply mind 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

TomJ said:


> Did a 50/50 mix of V7 and BSD at the weekend. Nice and glossy but will wait and see how long it lasts....nice and easy to apply mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks good stuff that :thumb: did you apply to a dry car or wet and used as a rinse aid?


----------



## TomJ

LewisChadwick7 said:


> looks good stuff that :thumb: did you apply to a dry car or wet and used as a rinse aid?


Dry car...not used on a wet car yet but V7 worked well on its own when I have done previously. Might try that next time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Has anyone else had issues with mixing?! 
I have just mixed a 50/50 with WOWO final shine and another with WOWO crystal seal, but they look like they haven't mixed together nicely. Almost like they've split.

Anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## sean ryan

dchapman88 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with mixing?!
> I have just mixed a 50/50 with WOWO final shine and another with WOWO crystal seal, but they look like they haven't mixed together nicely. Almost like they've split.
> 
> Anyone had a similar issue?


I had this issue with Bouncer's Done & Dusted when i mixed it with BSD there was green bit's floating about the bottle but it didn't affect it at all :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

sean ryan said:


> I had this issue with Bouncer's Done & Dusted when i mixed it with BSD there was green bit's floating about the bottle but it didn't affect it at all :thumb:


Yeah, doesn't seem to have effected anything, but the WOWO sprayed doesn't seem to enjoy it too much.


----------



## dchapman88

Bead time!!

So first picture is BSD with crystal seal and second picture is with final shine.

Take you pick which beads you prefer. 
I've got my favourite


----------



## sean ryan

dchapman88 said:


> Bead time!!
> 
> So first picture is BSD with crystal seal and second picture is with final shine.
> 
> Take you pick which beads you prefer.
> I've got my favourite


I like the second one it look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## Richard1

Next mix - 50/50 BSD and Wowo's QD





































I'd say it's similar in use, looks and beading to the BSD/Adam's mix although maybe it feels slightly less slick.

I have got BH Auto-QD so might try that next, although with AQD needing to be left to haze before being buffed off it might not work well in a BSD mix.


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> Next mix - 50/50 BSD and Wowo's QD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's similar in use, looks and beading to the BSD/Adam's mix although maybe it feels slightly less slick.
> 
> I have got BH Auto-QD so might try that next, although with AQD needing to be left to haze before being buffed off it might not work well in a BSD mix.


Intresting i never knew that BH AQD had to be left to haze then had to have a second buff it sound's more like a spray wax


----------



## Bristle Hound

Beading with a 50/50 mix of BSD & V07 :thumb:



Got 4 coats of this on the wife's MINI so far & seems to layer well enough


----------



## dchapman88

Maintenance wash in the traditional method, then gave her a full coat of BSD/WOWO final shine.

In the current weather I should probably have used a mix with crystal seal instead, but damn she looks good with the final shine.


----------



## Bigpikle

anyone tried mixing BSD with OCW (Optimum Car wax)? Its THE slickest glossiest spray wax/sealant but doesnt have the tightest beading, so I'm wondering if it would be a possible mixer? Or maybe OID - possibly the slickest QD out there?

Might have to dig out a little spray bottle.

Shampoo choice has a big impact on application of BSD - use a Sonax shampoo like Deep Gloss, and it goes on like a dream, but something like ONR beforehand and its a dog...


----------



## Bigpikle

OK - answered my own question now. OID (pre-mixed 1:3 with water) mixed 1:1 with BSD gives incredible slickness, gloss and ease of use. and retains the beading/sheeting of BSD. If you have it then give it a try :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508

This is with a 50/50 mix of BSD and Autobrite Project 32, feels much more glossy without losing any of the beading.










Great on wheels as well.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

BSD - DJ BOB mixed 50/50  i would say the beading is slightly better with BSD on its own but it felt a lot 'slicker' to apply with the BOB in it, also gave my car a slight better finish than just BSD too :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi S4 wearing a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## Richard1

Next mix to report on - BSD + Bilt Hamber QD - no photos yet but I've just used it on the door shuts and first impressions are very good!


----------



## AllenF

@ bristle hound.
That's all streaky.....

Or is that a major case of buffer trails


----------



## Nicalumisa

Lovely car/colour and a great picture


----------



## Exotica

Can I mix this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html

with Bouncers Done and dusted?


----------



## dchapman88

Exotica said:


> Can I mix this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html
> 
> with Bouncers Done and dusted?


I think it'll mix with most things. 
Best thing to do is try a little amount, take some pics and report back


----------



## Bristle Hound

AllenF said:


> @ bristle hound.
> That's all streaky.....
> 
> Or is that a major case of buffer trails


Its just beading & sheeting, nothing else. No streaks or streaking
My car has never been machine polished so defo no buffer trails

Couple or three other pics taken at the same time -


----------



## Yellow Dave

Exotica said:


> Can I mix this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html
> 
> with Bouncers Done and dusted?


It's already been mixed earlier in this thread or another iirc. Can't remember what they thought to it now


----------



## dchapman88

I've got some BSD/Menzerna QD mix to try out.
It's mixed together real nice and looks like is gonna be easy to apply.

As soon as I get my car back I'll try it out!


----------



## steve_07

Basically let's all just mix anything with BSD


----------



## dchapman88

Has anyone done a threeway?
I am of course talking about BSD still! 
If BSD and V07 is so amazing, could adding a third product like done and dusted or Adams or WOWO make it even better?!


----------



## Shiny

BSDPMV7 :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793&highlight=Utopia&page=10


----------



## Yellow Dave

Used BSD/V7 again yesterday as the temps were dropping quickly and hitting the dew point. Was a pleasure to use over any normal QD like standard v7 is and in today's rain it's beading as well as undiluted BSD that I applied to the mrs car this morning.


----------



## Rob D 88

I think I will give BSD a 50/50 mix with some Gyeon Cure! Think the beading could be insane!

I will get some BSD and try next weekend!


----------



## Exotica

What's V7 and what ratios are good?


----------



## Shiny

Here you go Exotica, a link to the original thread www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793


----------



## Kyle_241

Love my quick detailing spray as much as next person, I've bought myself
5 litres of BSD, VO7 and Autoglanz smooth velvet.
I've had the pleasure of mixing them all 50/50 with each other, all offering great beading and glossy finish on my paint work.

Yesterday I thought I would try mixing all 3 of these products in one, I woke up this morning to check out the beading on the car. In my opinion it offered the best beading I've ever seen from a QD spray, everything was uniform over the car and although the beads were not necessarily big as when you only mix two products, it was a constant size over the whole the car, even on the roof, couldn't take any photos as my camera died, but will try and upload some next week.

As for the mixture that I used in a one litre bottle:- 40% BSD 30% V07 30% SV

Quick spray and wipe over the whole car and then go around again buffing it off, superb gloss and beading/sheeting. :argie:

Thanks for reading, hope you try it out for yourselves :thumb:

Kyle


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kyle_241 said:


> Love my quick detailing spray as much as next person, I've bought myself
> 5 litres of BSD, VO7 and Autoglanz smooth velvet.
> I've had the pleasure of mixing them all 50/50 with each other, all offering great beading and glossy finish on my paint work.
> 
> Yesterday I thought I would try mixing all 3 of these products in one, I woke up this morning to check out the beading on the car. In my opinion it offered the best beading I've ever seen from a QD spray, everything was uniform over the car and although the beads were not necessarily big as when you only mix two products, it was a constant size over the whole the car, even on the roof, couldn't take any photos as my camera died, but will try and upload some next week.
> 
> As for the mixture that I used in a one litre bottle:- 40% BSD 30% V07 30% SV
> 
> Quick spray and wipe over the whole car and then go around again buffing it off, superb gloss and beading/sheeting. :argie:
> 
> Thanks for reading, hope you try it out for yourselves :thumb:
> 
> Kyle


We *NEED* pic's Kyle


----------



## MDC250

Interesting combo Kyle. I'm late to the party with Smooth Velvet but rate it very highly. Nice to know it plays nicely with other QDs.


----------



## camerashy

My BSD and Smooth Velvet mix 50/50 went lumpy on top!!


----------



## Kyle_241

Always give the bottle a good shake before using it, especially if you've mixed them, they do tend to separate over time.


----------



## camerashy

Kyle_241 said:


> Always give the bottle a good shake before using it, especially if you've mixed them, they do tend to separate over time.


Always do Kyle, but had to sieve it to make it useable, may be just a one-off, dunno!


----------



## Kyle_241

Bristle Hound said:


> We *NEED* pic's Kyle





Kyle_241 said:


> Love my quick detailing spray as much as next person, I've bought myself
> 5 litres of BSD, VO7 and Autoglanz smooth velvet.
> I've had the pleasure of mixing them all 50/50 with each other, all offering great beading and glossy finish on my paint work.
> 
> Yesterday I thought I would try mixing all 3 of these products in one, I woke up this morning to check out the beading on the car. In my opinion it offered the best beading I've ever seen from a QD spray, everything was uniform over the car and although the beads were not necessarily big as when you only mix two products, it was a constant size over the whole the car, even on the roof, couldn't take any photos as my camera died, but will try and upload some next week.
> 
> As for the mixture that I used in a one litre bottle:- 40% BSD 30% V07 30% SV
> 
> Quick spray and wipe over the whole car and then go around again buffing it off, superb gloss and beading/sheeting. :argie:
> 
> Thanks for reading, hope you try it out for yourselves :thumb:
> 
> Kyle


Few pictures to show you, not the best quality but you can see the beading.

free image upload

free image upload


----------



## Greg0986

Has anyone mixed BSD with Autosmart Wax Detail Spray? I have 5l of the stuff not doing anything


----------



## cheekymonkey

camerashy said:


> My BSD and Smooth Velvet mix 50/50 went lumpy on top!!


smooth velvet's to good to mix


----------



## Tiffviz

This thread caused me to go out and buy a bottle of BSD from ECP. So today I finally got round to mixing BSD and Meguiars High Gloss Quik Detailer. Ratio 50:50. Not grabby at all and smelt amazing!! Just wish it would rain now!


----------



## sdeva1

Mixed with Zaino Grand Finale. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

Mixed 50/50, was OK as a detailer. The only reason I have mixed BSD is to see if it improves the other product, personally I find it good enough as sold.


----------



## Rob D 88

*50/50 BSD & Gyeon Cure!*

Hi guys,

Seeing as everyone is trying different products with BSD I thought I would have a go too.

I tried Gyeon Cure and just simply sprayed on and wiped off and the no streaks were left.

I used this over the top of OCD Nebula to just finish off and remove and small marks I could see.

The beading is brilliant!!!


----------



## dchapman88

Rob D 88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Seeing as everyone is trying different products with BSD I thought I would have a go too.
> 
> I tried Gyeon Cure and just simply sprayed on and wiped off and the no streaks were left.
> 
> I used this over the top of OCD Nebula to just finish off and remove and small marks I could see.
> 
> The beading is brilliant!!!


Pics or it didn't happen.....


----------



## MrNad

Rob D 88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Seeing as everyone is trying different products with BSD I thought I would have a go too.
> 
> I tried Gyeon Cure and just simply sprayed on and wiped off and the no streaks were left.
> 
> I used this over the top of OCD Nebula to just finish off and remove and small marks I could see.
> 
> The beading is brilliant!!!


Any pictures? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim55

My biggest dislike about bsd is the way it sprays ( a narrow squirt rather than a proper spray ) no doubt cos it's thick and not as watery as others I have d+d as well and I'm going to mix them see if improves the sprayability ( is that a word) should i mix in d+d bottle if the spray nozzle is better or stick with the original bsd bottle


----------



## Rob D 88

OCD Nebula topped with the BSD & Gyeon Cure mix on my new BMW 440i.



















Beading shots below.
These are from actual rain fall and not water sprayed from a bottle.



















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Richard1 said:


> Next mix to report on - BSD + Bilt Hamber QD - no photos yet but I've just used it on the door shuts and first impressions are very good!


Saw your pic in the Beads thread, looked great. How do you find this mix in applying and buffing off? Do you mix the BH QD neat?


----------



## Richard1

steelghost said:


> Saw your pic in the Beads thread, looked great. How do you find this mix in applying and buffing off? Do you mix the BH QD neat?


I really liked this mix - it was more difficult in use than BSD plus V07 or Adam's and tended to streak slightly, but nothing too bad.
The gloss and beading were pretty amazing but I can't really comment on longevity as I get bored quickly of something and usually strip back after a month or so!
Yes neat Auto-QD 50/50 with BSD.


----------



## steelghost

Richard1 said:


> I really liked this mix - it was more difficult in use than BSD plus V07 or Adam's and tended to streak slightly, but nothing too bad.
> The gloss and beading were pretty amazing but I can't really comment on longevity as I get bored quickly of something and usually strip back after a month or so!
> Yes neat Auto-QD 50/50 with BSD.


If it was still beading after a month that sounds alright for a QD. Might have to give this a bash


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 this morning after a coat of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray mixed at 50/50 :thumb:





This mix works really well on Audi's pearlescent sepang blue IMHO


----------



## GleemSpray

One thing i found with my initial play with neat BSD is that it spreads much more easily with a damp mf. On a bit of dry paint i tried, with a dry cloth, it was a bit thick and heavy to work around.

AG AquaWax is similar and can be a little "grabby" if you use a dry mf or dry paint.

So with AquaWax i have a habit of using a fresh costco mf cloth laid in the rinse water or even run under the tap, then wrung out. 

It seems to make it a lot easier to use, and in my limited experiments BSD is the same.

Still intend making a little mix of BSD and AquaWax tho to see what happens !!


----------



## cargainz

jim55 said:


> My biggest dislike about bsd is the way it sprays ( a narrow squirt rather than a proper spray ) no doubt cos it's thick and not as watery as others I have d+d as well and I'm going to mix them see if improves the sprayability ( is that a word) should i mix in d+d bottle if the spray nozzle is better or stick with the original bsd bottle


I use it as a drying aid so a spritz onto a drying towel. Alternatively put a little in a bottle with a different trigger head if you want a fine spray. BSD is much thicker than other QDs and lasts a long time.


----------



## zeus65

Hey, anyone had any issues using bsd and d114?
I use d114 as waterless wash or as qd sometimes to clean the paint(not intended to enhance paintwork).
Recently I bought BSD, I used it on noncorrected paint, clayed, glazed and waxed and applied bsd. Tested the water beading. It was same as its claimed.
Next morning I used d114 ( 1:128 ) to clean the light dust. After I sprayed simple water to test beading and it was gone.
Has anyone got such kinda experience?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz

zeus65 said:


> Hey, anyone had any issues using bsd and d114?
> I use d114 as waterless wash or as qd sometimes to clean the paint(not intended to enhance paintwork).
> Recently I bought BSD, I used it on noncorrected paint, clayed, glazed and waxed and applied bsd. Tested the water beading. It was same as its claimed.
> Next morning I used d114 ( 1:128 ) to clean the light dust. After I sprayed simple water to test beading and it was gone.
> Has anyone got such kinda experience?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


No experience of D114, but could it be that D114 has placed a fine film on top of the glaze/wax/bsd and this interferes with beading? (Much in the way that fairy liquid doesn't actually strip the wax contrary to a popular myth).


----------



## Bigpikle

I have been trying c2v3 this week and while it creates a very hydrophobic finish, it doesnt have the tightest beading. Tried a little experiment this afternoon with c2v3 mixed 1:4, then mixed 2:1 with BSD, and did half of SWMBOs little Fiesta with it while I did straigh c2v3 1:4 on the other side. 

The BSD mix was still slightly grabby going on, and wasnt slick initially but by the time I had done the other half of the car it had taken on a slicker feel again. We're due a few days rain now so it will be interesting to see if there is an obvious difference. I suspect with the dilutions I've used it will give more of a BSD beading effect. I just dont want to lose the benefit of the c2v3 protection and dirt reduction in the process. Think I may end up just adding BSD in much smaller amounts to the c2v3 QD mix - maybe c2v3 (diluted):BSD 10:1 and see what happens?


----------



## tossi

To me BSD and FinishKare #425 is a winner, it mixes well gives an amazing finish and the beading and sheeting is unreal for a QD. I have tried BSD with V07 and have to say im not a huge fan, in my opinion BSD+#425 is far better better finish, and the sheeting is better and at 20£ less(for a gallon) #425 is a no brainier.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

has anyone got a full list of the BSD mixes that's been used so far to keep it all easy to spot?  214 posts is a lot to trawl through haha!! i know so far we've had:

adams details spray
chemical guys c2v2
chemical guys vo7
autoglanz smooth velvet 
autobrite direct project 32
dodo juice basics of bling detailing spray 
finishkare #425
gyeon cure
bilt hamber auto QD 

if this list could be copied added to and pasted when you've tried something i think it could make it easier for all to find in future


----------



## cleslie

I mixed 50:50 with BH Auto-qd and found that to work really well. Nice gloss, slick finish and great beading.


----------



## GleemSpray

I mixed some BSD 50:50 with AG Express Wax (AquaWax) yesterday in a spray bottle and if this rain ever stops ....

... Am hoping to wash car later today and apply as a drying aid if the promised dry and sunny period happens this afternoon.

Have to say tho, the BSD that i put on two and a half weeks ago is still beading and shining as epic as day one, despite the almost daily monsoons, including driving it up the motorway !! Its very durable stuff, alright.


----------



## GleemSpray

Yay!! - the sun is out in Manchester this aftenoon !:detailer:

So i tried BSD and Autoglym Express Wax (AquaWax) mixed 50:50 and used as a partial drying aid on a car that already had BSD on. It was washed with plain shampoo (AG Bodywork Shampoo) and then had approx. 80% of the rinse water removed.

The BSD / Aquawax mix was slightly easier to use as it’s a little thinner and runnier than plain BSD. I noticed that it was a little bit more “Oily” (?) when it’s on the paint, so you end up chasing it around a fraction more than plain BSD, as it doesn’t just dry almost straight away like plain BSD, but it wasn’t a big issue.

Finish wise, it looks very slightly warmer than BSD and the metal flake definitely stood out a bit more. It had noticeably lost a little of that glassy ice look, but had also lost a little of the “Wow” bling you get from plain BSD and had an altogether more subtle look. You can tell there is wax involved somehow, if you see what I mean.

It does stand out a lot more than just using AquaWax alone though. Hosepipe test shows the beading appears pretty much the same as plain BSD.

I like it – it’s a nice combo. A kind of sparkly warm glow.

Lets see how it holds up to the weather !!


----------



## Rob D 88

LewisChadwick7 said:


> has anyone got a full list of the BSD mixes that's been used so far to keep it all easy to spot?  214 posts is a lot to trawl through haha!! i know so far we've had:
> 
> adams details spray
> chemical guys c2v2
> chemical guys vo7
> autoglanz smooth velvet
> autobrite direct project 32
> dodo juice basics of bling detailing spray
> finishkare #425
> gyeon cure
> bilt hamber auto QD
> 
> if this list could be copied added to and pasted when you've tried something i think it could make it easier for all to find in future


This picture below is a it was raining today! OCD Nebula 2 weeks ago and washed Saturday with Wowo's Dry Shampoo then finished with the 50/50 mix of BSD & Gyeon Cure!










After the sun came out a while later! It ain't the easiest QD I have used but it certainly is not difficult!










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

quick update on my latest one of BSD/P32 50/50 mix went on very easily, a couple of squirts per panels were enough and pleased to say it came off a breeze, no dragging or any signs of difficult removal! was in a rush so couldn't grab a finished shot but left a lovely glow on the paint adding to to the brilliant finish already supplied by O.C.D waxes nebula.... looks like we had a downpour last night so here's so beading shots  i know they aren't the best but they're certainly not bad by all means :thumbs:


----------



## Rufus73

I've mixed sonax bsd with megs synthetic x-press wax. So easy to put on and buff off. No smearing, lovely gloss and beading.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tossi

here is a beading pics of BSD mixed with FK#425 and have in mind that its 10 days(500miles) since the car was washed and i use the BSD+#425 mix as a drying aid and the beading and sheeting is still going strong


----------



## deverom

3 Way mix V7(3):BSD(4):Reload(3)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymarkh

Bristle Hound said:


> 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


Hows the beading/longevity holding up compared to bsd on it's own

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

markymarkh said:


> Hows the beading/longevity holding up compared to bsd on it's own
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I honestly can't tell any difference to beading / longevity with the 50/50 mix over 'straight' BSD :thumb:


----------



## markymarkh

Bristle Hound said:


> I honestly can't tell any difference to beading / longevity with the 50/50 mix over 'straight' BSD :thumb:


Thanks for the answer will give it a go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

A bit late to the party on this BSD stuff, but after making a return to my former self and getting back into keeping the cars up together. But I must say a massive thanks to anyone suggesting the BSD and Adams mix.

After seeing some of the posts on here and especially on Bristle Hound's blue Audi I took the punt and order a bottle of BSD and some Adams QD last week for my own blue car.

I must confess I didn't even try the BSD on it's own and just mixed it in an Autoglym spray bottle with the Adams as soon as they arrived.

Super happy with how it applies and the results. Can't believe how good it looks for such little effort!


----------



## Bigpikle

Used Sonax Xtreme Wax & Polish 3 by machine yesterday, and it left an incredible slick surface, and when I finished with a spray of BSD the slickness remained.

I've said it before but its worth repeating I think, that how BSD works and feels is obviously very dependent on the products (LSPs and shampoos) that its used with. When I use Sonax shampoo for the wash then BSD is as easy to use as any QD but use it after ONR and its the usual slightly grabby product again.


----------



## Rich

I might wash the car this week with some Sonax Gloss Shampoo and try the BSD neat then.


----------



## Rich

tossi said:


> here is a beading pics of BSD mixed with FK#425 and have in mind that its 10 days(500miles) since the car was washed and i use the BSD+#425 mix as a drying aid and the beading and sheeting is still going strong


Does FK#425 mixed with the BSD add any more of a slick feeling to the paint than BSD alone? I used the 425 after washing tonight rather than the BSD mix and had forgot how slick it leaves the paint feeling.

I am really happy with the BSD and Adams QD mix,great finish and easy to use, almost melts into the paint, BUT it means buying the Adams QD purely to mix it with the BSD, where as I am long term user of the 425 as a QD.

So it maybe a more cost effective way for me to just mix the BSD with 425 especially as there are retailers out there selling both products to make ordering easier.

My two staple and stocked go to QD's are FK425 or Clearkote Quickshine - anyone mixed the latter with BSD?


----------



## tosh

Rich said:


> My two staple and stocked go to QD's are FK425 or Clearkote Quickshine - anyone mixed the latter with BSD?


Yes. I use FK and BSD
It's extremely slick

I've tried QS and BSD; and it's not as good, but perfectly fine

Once my current bottle is done, I'm going to try FK and BSD in a 25:75 ratio, as I feel its behaving more like FK than BSD at 50:50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich

Ta - cheers for the feedback. I have a small amount of FK425 left in my current bottle will mix some with BSD 50:50 and some 25:75 and have a play then.


----------



## sean ryan

Rufus73 said:


> I've mixed sonax bsd with megs synthetic x-press wax. So easy to put on and buff off. No smearing, lovely gloss and beading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love D156 im going to try this later :thumb:


----------



## chrissymk3

Just tried 50/50 mix with Wowo's QD and I much prefer it! No where near as grabby, just much nicer to use too, also found it sprayed better out of the Sonax bottle


----------



## Brian1612

Try a 50/50 mix of BSD and Lucas Oil Slick Mist. The ease of use, gloss and slickness is incredible plus it still beads well.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Anyone tried a 50/50 mix of BSD & Carplan No.1 yet ?


----------



## dchapman88

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone tried a 50/50 mix of BSD & Carplan No.1 yet ?


I couldn't get the two to mix into 1 nice liquid
It split for me

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## camerashy

Brian1612 said:


> Try a 50/50 mix of BSD and Lucas Oil Slick Mist. The ease of use, gloss and slickness is incredible plus it still beads well.


Got both, Brian, so must give it a go.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

I forgot all about this thread but for the last couple of months I have been using a mix of Infinity Wax RDS and BSD. Application is a dream and the water behaviour is amazing. I use it as a rain repellent on windscreen as well with no issues.


----------



## GleemSpray

This BSD mixing has opened up a whole new area of Detailing science :thumb::argie:

I wonder whether Carplan No1 Gloss will be as easy to make a ****tail with ?

Still loving my 50:50 mix of BSD and Autoglym Express Wax (AquaWax) for when i want a bit of a warmer, softer glow. Otherwise its straight BSD for that amazingly full-on blingy look :lol::lol:

Still loving the way the rain just runs straight off the car, been watching lots of this with the terrible weather we have had recently.


----------



## chongo

I mixed BSD with Angel wax QED and used it on my car before it came to Waxstock and it was easy to use and beaded like crazy. 
I think you could pretty much mix anything with BSD


----------



## Peter77

Zolasbackheel said:


> I forgot all about this thread but for the last couple of months I have been using a mix of Infinity Wax RDS and BSD. Application is a dream and the water behaviour is amazing. I use it as a rain repellent on windscreen as well with no issues.


I may have to try that, I have about a quarter bottle of infinity left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Brian1612 said:


> Try a 50/50 mix of BSD and Lucas Oil Slick Mist. The ease of use, gloss and slickness is incredible plus it still beads well.


Brian, I'm well impressed with this combination never had such a good shine.
Put it over WP Obsidian and........WOW!!


----------



## Hawkesybaby

I mixed a 50/50 with smooth velvet at the weekend... amazing combination!


----------



## Tembaco

BSD mixed with Gyeon Cure. Ratio was i tought 1:1.


----------



## Brian1612

camerashy said:


> Brian, I'm well impressed with this combination never had such a good shine.
> Put it over WP Obsidian and........WOW!!


It's fantastic isn't it :thumb:

Have been using up my Slick Mist which I love when I remembered I had two bottles of BSD sitting... Having previously mixed it with Auto Finesse Finale (a product I don't rate) I thought I'd try it with a QD I like. The results really impressed me and it's the first thing I grab now during quick maintenance washes. Works brilliantly on dry or wet paint :argie:


----------



## sean ryan

I used the BSD & FK 425 combo today and wow the gloss is awesome can't wait for it to rain now :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

sean ryan said:


> I used the BSD & FK 425 combo today and wow the gloss is awesome can't wait for it to rain now :thumb:


I need to brew myself some of this :thumb:


----------



## Rich

sean ryan said:


> I used the BSD & FK 425 combo today and wow the gloss is awesome can't wait for it to rain now :thumb:


How do you feel it compares to the Adams and BSD?

I threw the remaining dregs of a FK425 bottle in with my Adams/BSD mix to use it up. But haven't had a chance to use it on anything other than on my push bikes yet.

But going forward I'm not planning on buying any more of the Adams purely to mix with BSD, when I like 425 as a stand alone QD anyway so hoping I can just get away with using that instead to mix with my BSD.


----------



## sean ryan

steelghost said:


> I need to brew myself some of this :thumb:


Tbh it's very good :thumb:



Rich said:


> How do you feel it compares to the Adams and BSD?


So far it's on point with it but i dont know what the beading's like im just waiting on the rain to find out :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

FK #425 & BSD is awesome very glossy and great beading :thumb:

Iv'e mixed BSD with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 and the gloss is insane the best yet :doublesho All i need now is the rain to see the beading then i'll report back :thumb:


----------



## Frog

chongo said:


> I mixed BSD with Angel wax QED and used it on my car before it came to Waxstock and it was easy to use and beaded like crazy.
> I think you could pretty much mix anything with BSD


I tried this combination this weekend as i ran out of the V7 combo, it look really good and significantly cheaper as well


----------



## sean ryan

Zolasbackheel said:


> I forgot all about this thread but for the last couple of months I have been using a mix of Infinity Wax RDS and BSD. Application is a dream and the water behaviour is amazing. I use it as a rain repellent on windscreen as well with no issues.


Get some pic's up of the gloss and beading :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel

sean ryan said:


> FK #425 & BSD is awesome very glossy and great beading :thumb:
> 
> Iv'e mixed BSD with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 and the gloss is insane the best yet :doublesho All i need now is the rain to see the beading then i'll report back :thumb:


I will try this i have both . I guess beading should be great, because SP USGD V3 beads very well on its own.:thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

FallenAngel said:


> I will try this i have both . I guess beading should be great, because SP USGD V3 beads very well on its own.:thumb:


It look's unreal tbh very glossy and the paint look's very clean looking just have to see if the bead's last because i had to dilute SPUGSD V3 with water so im hoping it wont act like it's been watered down and loose the bead's so i'll check back in a few day's :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel

sean ryan said:


> It look's unreal tbh very glossy and the paint look's very clean looking just have to see if the bead's last because i had to dilute SPUGSD V3 with water so im hoping it wont act like it's been watered down and loose the bead's so i'll check back in a few day's :thumb:


Will mix a batch tonight after work and check it out :argie:. Let us know about beading part. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Beading on my S4 using 50/50 mix of BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

^^^^^^^ Nice


----------



## sean ryan

So far i have mixed BSD with,

Adam's Detail Spray
Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
Finish Kare #425
Meguiars Last Touch
Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax
Meguiars Rinse Free Express Wash & Wax (D115)
Chemical Guys V7
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Britemax Spray & Shine
Bouncers Done & Dusted
Ez Car Care Gloss Boss
Ez Car Care Chrome
Optimum Instant Detailer

I think I'll Stop Now :lol:

I need to pick 1....... BUT I CAN'T :wall:


----------



## GleemSpray

sean ryan said:


> So far i have mixed BSD with,
> 
> Adam's Detail Spray
> Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3
> Finish Kare #425
> Meguiars Last Touch
> Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax
> Meguiars Rinse Free Express Wash & Wax (D115)
> Chemical Guys V7
> Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
> Britemax Spray & Shine
> Bouncers Done & Dusted
> Ez Car Care Gloss Boss
> Ez Car Care Chrome
> Optimum Instant Detailer
> 
> I think I'll Stop Now :lol:
> 
> I need to pick 1....... BUT I CAN'T :wall:


Are you not overlooking the Mega-Mix Super ****tail, where you stir together equal parts of all of them ?????

Go on... you know you want to ....:devil:


----------



## sean ryan

GleemSpray said:


> Are you not overlooking the Mega-Mix Super ****tail, where you stir together equal parts of all of them ?????
> 
> Go on... you know you want to ....:devil:


Stop it :lol:


----------



## sean ryan

Ok i have settled on BSD mixed 50/50 with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 aka BSD/Ultra Gloss the gloss is insane the best yet it also repels the dust when it's dry so the car stay's cleaner longer also the beading is awesome and not only that but it sheet's water like crazy the water just fall's off the paint :doublesho i love this combo i'll be using this one from now on


----------



## Richard1

sean ryan said:


> Ok i have settled on BSD mixed 50/50 with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 aka BSD/Ultra Gloss the gloss is insane the best yet it also repels the dust when it's dry so the car stay's cleaner longer also the beading is awesome and not only that but it sheet's water like crazy the water just fall's off the paint :doublesho i love this combo i'll be using this one from now on


Sounds awesome - do you spray on/wipe off, or apply with a wax applicator and leave to dry before buffing?


----------



## Bull12

Ordered some more ultra gloss v3 to try this out. Have high hopes based on personal experience of v3 and bad on their own.


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> Sounds awesome - do you spray on/wipe off, or apply with a wax applicator and leave to dry before buffing?


Apply as normal, Spray wipe & buff with a microfibre :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Forgot to mention it's very slick :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Mixed BSD with ABD Project 64
No idea on beads yet but it mixed in very Well, very nice to use and gave really good levels of gloss. 
Defo one to try again at a later date 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Bristle Hound

sean ryan said:


> Ok i have settled on BSD mixed 50/50 with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 aka BSD/Ultra Gloss the gloss is insane the best yet it also repels the dust when it's dry so the car stay's cleaner longer also the beading is awesome and not only that but it sheet's water like crazy the water just fall's off the paint :doublesho i love this combo i'll be using this one from now on


Just ordered some Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 on the back of this Sean :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> Just ordered some Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 on the back of this Sean :thumb:


BH i was really surprised by this mix tbh iv'e had it on my car for 5 day's with non stop driving my car should be filthy and it's not the only part that look's dirty is the wheel's my father in law said i see you washed the car again don't you know it's going to rain sean i said i haven't washed it since the 1st he didn't believe me because it was so clean looking :lol: it's now sitting in the driveway beading and sheeting water like crazy


----------



## GleemSpray

This "self-cleaning" effect is very impressive with the right products. 

It's not perfect, but it is great for daily drivers. 

Currently i have FK1000p on both cars, topped with either plain BSD or 50:50 BSD / AG Express Wax (Aquawax) and both cars are easily letting the rain waah the dirt off and looking super clean and glossy. 

BSD seems to work ok on glass too. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull12

My order of V3 ultra gloss arrives tomorrow. Plan on mixing some with BSD straight away. Lookong forwatd to the gloss and self cleaning.

Would never have thought to mix these two so thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## sean ryan

Bull12 said:


> My order of V3 ultra gloss arrives tomorrow. Plan on mixing some with BSD straight away. Lookong forwatd to the gloss and self cleaning.
> 
> Would never have thought to mix these two so thanks very much for sharing.


:thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> got some Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer (V3) so another mix getting made up tomorrow :thumb:


Did you ever do this mix?


----------



## sean ryan

Never mind i just did :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

I am so loving this thread !! :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

I mix Demon Shine with it - works great is cheap if you can get an offer and easy wipe on/off.


----------



## markcaughey

GleemSpray said:


> I am so loving this thread !! :thumb:


Wow I had forgotten all about starting this thread ! Nearly had 50k views, I don't actually use the stuff anymore now that my car is coated


----------



## sean ryan

markcaughey said:


> I don't actually use the stuff anymore now that my car is coated


Boooo


----------



## DKPowers

Hey all!:wave: First time poster here.

I'm loving BSD for the beading and after reading up this thread I'm going to try 50/50 mix of BSD and Sonax Carnauba Spraywax. Quick glance over the thread and I didn't find anyone trying this combo. The Spraywax seems to have much lower viscosity so I'm hoping it'll ease the application process a bit.

Hopefully I'll have some results by the end of the week.:thumb:


----------



## cargainz

DKPowers said:


> Hey all!:wave: First time poster here.
> 
> I'm loving BSD for the beading and after reading up this thread I'm going to try 50/50 mix of BSD and Sonax Carnauba Spraywax. Quick glance over the thread and I didn't find anyone trying this combo. The Spraywax seems to have much lower viscosity so I'm hoping it'll ease the application process a bit.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some results by the end of the week.:thumb:


Interesting, let us know how you get on. My bottle of BSD has outlasted other less viscous QDs and in my experience BSD is best used as a drying aid and you won't find it grabby. Most people spray it neat on a dry car like a water based QD.

On my to try list is Sonax stuff like PNS.


----------



## josje

50/50 mix BSD and 3M Quick Wax. (in stock at Elite Car Care ) 
Spray on, wipe off needs no buffing (but you can...) looks even better 'the day after'.
I have been using this the past 2 years on my metallic silver Subaru and its my go-to 'after-wash' product crazy eazy to use, stunning look and nice price!


----------



## camerashy

sean ryan said:


> Never mind i just did :lol:


And.....the results are????


----------



## sean ryan

camerashy said:


> And.....the results are????


It smeared i wasn't keen on it tbh


----------



## Bristle Hound

GleemSpray said:


> I am so loving this thread !! :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

wrxmania said:


> I mix Demon Shine with it - works great is cheap if you can get an offer and easy wipe on/off.


I've found loads of Demon Shine stashed away from when it was on special a couple of years ago. I've just mixed 50/50 (ish) with BSD. Let's see what happens


----------



## DKPowers

Finally had time to try 50/50 mix of BSD and Sonax Carnauba spraywax (http://static2.motonet.fi/img/6/6000003/500/6000003.jpg)

I compared it with Soft 99 Fukupika Strong type and BSD alone. Used the bonnet as a test panel, 1/3 for each. I have a PPF on the bonnet and it has been coated with Fusso.

BSD alone is definately grabby after applying but it does subside somewhat after about an hour.
BSD/Spraywax mix spreads nicely, easy to buff and isn't grabby at all. Very slick, actually.
Fukupika was something between those two.

Didn't really notice any gloss differences with the silver paint and PPF.

In conclusion, I'm going to keep the 50/50 mix in my car as a go to QD. I'll keep using the Fukupika to top off the Fusso maybe 1x/2 months.

I'll post some beading shots once it starts raining/a wash the car.


----------



## Richard1

I tried out the new Wax Planet Poly Gloss yesterday and was amazed at the level of gloss it gives, so naturally today I had to try it in a mix...




























It looks awesome! It's not as easy to apply as something like BSD/V07 as it requires slightly more buffing but the results are more than worth it. Now to wait for some rain (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## Bristle Hound

^ Nice 1 Richard :thumb:


----------



## Dunc2610

Stupid question, but how does one get the top off the BSD without breaking it?


----------



## Shiny

Dunc2610 said:


> Stupid question, but how does one get the top off the BSD without breaking it?


A good sharp twist. It twists back on no problem.


----------



## Scotie

Anyone tried AS Cobalt+ and BSD mix? thinking of trying it out later


----------



## sean ryan

I have Cobalt+ and never even used it so go ahead and let us know the result's :thumb:


----------



## Scotie

sean ryan said:


> I have Cobalt+ and never even used it so go ahead and let us know the result's :thumb:


Love the stuff, the gloss it gives in just 1 wipe is amazing. That topped with Sonax's water repelancy would be the perfect combination. Will try out some mixtures tomorrow and post the results


----------



## sean ryan

Scotie said:


> Love the stuff, the gloss it gives in just 1 wipe is amazing. That topped with Sonax's water repelancy would be the perfect combination. Will try out some mixtures tomorrow and post the results


Awesome buddy :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Scotie said:


> Love the stuff, the gloss it gives in just 1 wipe is amazing. That topped with Sonax's water repelancy would be the perfect combination. Will try out some mixtures tomorrow and post the results


Did you end up doing this?


----------



## Scotie

sean ryan said:


> Did you end up doing this?


Sorry was proper busy today, should get round to doing it tomorrow (weather dependent) :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

sean ryan said:


> Ok i have settled on BSD mixed 50/50 with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 aka BSD/Ultra Gloss the gloss is insane the best yet it also repels the dust when it's dry so the car stay's cleaner longer also the beading is awesome and not only that but it sheet's water like crazy the water just fall's off the paint :doublesho i love this combo i'll be using this one from now on


After Sean's recommendation of a mix of BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3, I invested in some SPUGSD V3 
Did the 50/50 mix with BSD

This is defo the most slickest mix I've used yet










Brought the 'blue' out in my sepang blue S4
Crazily hydrophobic too
Very impressed indeedy :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> After Sean's recommendation of a mix of BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3, I invested in some SPUGSD V3
> Did the 50/50 mix with BSD
> 
> This is defo the most slickest mix I've used yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought the 'blue' out in my sepang blue S4
> Crazily hydrophobic too
> Very impressed indeedy :thumb:


Looking good buddy :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Just done a 50/50 mix with infinity wax rapid detailer, the blue colour so it matched BSD. Anybody who has used RDS will knows it's almost fool proof to use, mixed with BSD it was a dream to put down and take off, not grabby and no smears at all. Left a great finish, slightly darkened affect, but it was overcast out. Very happy with finish it's left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Peter77 said:


> Just done a 50/50 mix with infinity wax rapid detailer, the blue colour so it matched BSD. Anybody who has used RDS will knows it's almost fool proof to use, mixed with BSD it was a dream to put down and take off, not grabby and no smears at all. Left a great finish, slightly darkened affect, but it was overcast out. Very happy with finish it's left.


Any pic's ?


----------



## sean ryan

Peter77 said:


> Just done a 50/50 mix with infinity wax rapid detailer, the blue colour so it matched BSD. Anybody who has used RDS will knows it's almost fool proof to use, mixed with BSD it was a dream to put down and take off, not grabby and no smears at all. Left a great finish, slightly darkened affect, but it was overcast out. Very happy with finish it's left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this mix a few week's ago and didn't get on with it i thought it was weird and it streaked a little i found it to be watery when applied


----------



## Peter77

Weird. Mine was still thickish. I made my infinity wax part from the 1 litre concentrate so may have been slightly higher concentrate than the ready to use stuff. However it was mixed at the recommended 5-1. Will try and gets a few pics up later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKPowers

DKPowers said:


> Finally had time to try 50/50 mix of BSD and Sonax Carnauba spraywax (http://static2.motonet.fi/img/6/6000003/500/6000003.jpg)
> 
> I compared it with Soft 99 Fukupika Strong type and BSD alone. Used the bonnet as a test panel, 1/3 for each. I have a PPF on the bonnet and it has been coated with Fusso.
> 
> BSD alone is definately grabby after applying but it does subside somewhat after about an hour.
> BSD/Spraywax mix spreads nicely, easy to buff and isn't grabby at all. Very slick, actually.
> Fukupika was something between those two.
> 
> Didn't really notice any gloss differences with the silver paint and PPF.
> 
> In conclusion, I'm going to keep the 50/50 mix in my car as a go to QD. I'll keep using the Fukupika to top off the Fusso maybe 1x/2 months.
> 
> I'll post some beading shots once it starts raining/a wash the car.


Update. I finally washed the car and now I'm not impressed with the BSD/Sonax Carnauba Speedwax combo. See the video: 




Left: BSD
Middle: 50/50 BSD/Carnauba Speedwax
Right: Fukupika

Beading is definately worse than the other two and obviously more beading = better


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> After Sean's recommendation of a mix of BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3, I invested in some SPUGSD V3
> Did the 50/50 mix with BSD
> 
> This is defo the most slickest mix I've used yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought the 'blue' out in my sepang blue S4
> Crazily hydrophobic too
> Very impressed indeedy :thumb:


BH what mix do you prefer "Adams/BSD or SPUGSD V3/BSD" and what 1 would you say has the most gloss?


----------



## ShaunButton

50/50 mix with bouncers done and dusted makes a perfect combo imo!


----------



## Bristle Hound

sean ryan said:


> BH what mix do you prefer "Adams/BSD or SPUGSD V3/BSD" and what 1 would you say has the most gloss?


Difficult one mate
I've only used the SPUGSDV3/BSD combo once on my S4 so far, but what I will say about the mix is its amazingly hydrophobic !
Oh & its sooooo slick too

Supposed I've answered your questions mate :lol:

Reflection shot of the SPUGSDV3/BSD mix (car has been driven in the rain 3 times & done around 150 miles)










Beading on the same afternoon -


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> Difficult one mate
> I've only used the SPUGSDV3/BSD combo once on my S4 so far, but what I will say about the mix is its amazingly hydrophobic !
> Oh & its sooooo slick too
> 
> Supposed I've answered your questions mate :lol:
> 
> Reflection shot of the SPUGSDV3/BSD mix (car has been driven in the rain 3 times & done around 150 miles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beading on the same afternoon -


My head's melted about the BSD/Adams mix & the SPUGSD V3 mix what 1 give's the most gloss ect :wall:


----------



## Bristle Hound

sean ryan said:


> My head's melted about the BSD/Adams mix & the SPUGSD V3 mix what 1 give's the most gloss ect :wall:


The SPUGSD V3 defo brings the blue out in my S4
I'll go out on a limb here & say the SPUGSD V3 is glossier than the Adam's mix :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> The SPUGSD V3 defo brings the blue out in my S4
> I'll go out on a limb here & say the SPUGSD V3 is glossier than the Adam's mix :thumb:


Thank You :thumb: I was right then :lol: Now i can finally relax


----------



## Bristle Hound

sean ryan said:


> Thank You :thumb: I was right then :lol: Now i can finally relax


:lol:


----------



## Richard1

SPUGSDBSD


----------



## sean ryan

Richard1 said:


> SPUGSDBSD


Look's awesome Richard :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

AA Glitter

2 so so products has made a decent QD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minidaveo

LeeH said:


> AA Glitter
> 
> 2 so so products has made a decent QD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting mix

Wonder what Radiant or Show Finish would be like mixed with BSD......


----------



## LeeH

I have 1 more BSD and a AA SF so that will be next. It's a great way of using up stuff I would have been hanging around. 

Top marks the to OP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotie

Finally got round to trying a 50/50 mix with Cobalt+, worked perfectly! Kept the amazing Gloss from the Cobalt+ and the beading from the Sonax. Felt very smooth to apply, not grabby at all :thumb: Will try to get some pictures later


----------



## sean ryan

Scotie said:


> Finally got round to trying a 50/50 mix with Cobalt+, worked perfectly! Kept the amazing Gloss from the Cobalt+ and the beading from the Sonax. Felt very smooth to apply, not grabby at all :thumb: Will try to get some pictures later


Nice, Looking forward to the picture's :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Just LOVE this thread!:argie::argie::argie:
Geoff
PS in fact, anyone got pics of a white car finished with BSD/SPUGS


----------



## sean ryan

Cy-Zuki said:


> Just LOVE this thread!:argie::argie::argie:
> Geoff
> PS in fact, anyone got pics of a white car finished with BSD/SPUGS


My wife's Frozen White S-Max was what i built this product around and the gloss make's the white paint look dripping wet :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

SPUGS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan

LeeH said:


> SPUGS?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Iv'e done it again lol I forgot i mixed some Meguiars Rinse Free Express Wash & Wax (D115) with BSD a while ago. So give the car a wash today and thought i would put some on and it's crazy glossy and very slick it's beading away atm but then i thought if im paying £62 a gallon for D115 and i dilute it at 4:1 which give's maximum gloss then im getting 5 gallon's out of that one gallon so that break's down to less than £12 a gallon See Where Im Going Here :lol:


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Come on Sean....


----------



## sean ryan

Cy-Zuki said:


> Come on Sean....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Cy-Zuki said:


> in fact, anyone got pics of a white car finished with BSD/SPUGS


Will blue do ?  
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5377037&postcount=297
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5379331&postcount=306


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I saw those BH and was impressed, although that BEAUTIFUL blue looks great with most things.

Our cars are white, and I feel white cars never really shine or reflect as well as darker colours and it is always nice to see a gleaming white car. Thanks for taking the trouble to re-post just for me :thumb:

Thanks again,
Geoff


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Think I've rediscovered my favourite combo so far this weekend... the AD P32/BSD 50:50 mix!

The easiest I've found to apply and remove and left the paint looking mint! Beads like a trooper too! I dare say a bit better than BSD alone


----------



## GleemSpray

Here's a question for all you Mixologists :

Does BSD (or any of these mixs) improve with layering ?

I have only really used BSD and BSD mixs as drying aids, so once the car is dry that's it till the next wash - can you increase the depth or the glossiness by putting down multiple layers ???


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've layered both BSD/V07 & BSD/Adam's with no probs at all

The BSD/V07 seems to layer slightly better IMHO


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Not layered any of my concoctions yet! I just dry the car and then go round and give it a wipe down just like a normal QD with my BSD mix and leave until next wash


----------



## sean ryan

GleemSpray said:


> Here's a question for all you Mixologists :
> 
> Does BSD (or any of these mixs) improve with layering ?
> 
> I have only really used BSD and BSD mixs as drying aids, so once the car is dry that's it till the next wash - can you increase the depth or the glossiness by putting down multiple layers ???


Yes SPUGSD V3/BSD improve's when you layer it.


----------



## Turnspleen

GleemSpray said:


> Here's a question for all you Mixologists :
> 
> Does BSD (or any of these mixs) improve with layering ?
> 
> I have only really used BSD and BSD mixs as drying aids, so once the car is dry that's it till the next wash - can you increase the depth or the glossiness by putting down multiple layers ???


Good question. I was actually thinking about this today. Does BSD along make any difference if layered?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

I have seen 2 layers of BSD lasting at least 6 weeks.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

quick updates on the beading this morning from this weekends applications 

BSD/detail spray on the ST





BSD/ADP32 on the FR


----------



## sean ryan

Brian1612 said:


> Try a 50/50 mix of BSD and Lucas Oil Slick Mist. The ease of use, gloss and slickness is incredible plus it still beads well.


Any pic's of this?


----------



## Prestige car care shop

LewisChadwick7 said:


> quick updates on the beading this morning from this weekends applications
> 
> BSD/detail spray on the ST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSD/ADP32 on the FR


nice :thumb:


----------



## lee63

Ive been playing about with mixing bsd with other detailers recently. Trying them between mine and the misses car and if im being really honest i cant reallly tell much difference between them in terms of gloss and appearance but the beeding and water behaviour definatly. Bsd and megs ultimate QD 50/50 mix in my opinion was the easiest to use and definatly gave the best beading/water behaviour.
BSD and bouncers D&D 50/50 i didnt like and definatly didnt bead as well, it looked quite flat too imo. 
BSD and adams 50/50 is in between the other 2. They are all very close in the gloss and look department and is so hard to say which is best imo. Love the smell of adams detailer though its like a chemical strawberry yazoo milkshake ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Has anyone got any pic's of BSD mixed with Autoglanz Smooth Velvet?


----------



## sean ryan

Hufty said:


> Ok folks I did the bsd and autoglanz smoothe velvet mix today. Had about 150ml in a bsd bottle so topped it with same of smooth velvet. Here's the result
> 
> 
> 
> Application very easy, I use it as a drying aid saves time so full wash today not so dirty but light film of mway crud from rain. Quick couple of sprays for the towel and a couple on each panel. Drag with towel and SV on its own super deep Nuba shine, must say it felt more grabby today, not difficult just more than SV on its own. Melted into the paint nicely.
> 
> A couple of post application shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the finish lacked the Nuba glow I'm used to, not as deep or wet looking. However the SV on holds that look till it gets wet / dirty and then dulls a little, adding bsd might change the longevity we will see. For me bsd v7 is still the best mix.
> 
> Cheers,


Hufty how did this end up buddy did it keep all the look's that smooth velvet has on it's own?


----------



## Brian1612

sean ryan said:


> Any pic's of this?


There you go Sean 





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Brian1612 said:


> There you go Sean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That gloss and beading look's unreal buddy :doublesho


----------



## Brian1612

Yeah it's a lovely mix mate, almost melts into the paint.


----------



## sean ryan

Hawkesybaby said:


> I mixed a 50/50 with smooth velvet at the weekend... amazing combination!


Was thinking about doing this myself does BSD affect the gloss of Smooth Velvet?


----------



## BrummyPete

I used bsd on its own today and found it to be great, have previously mixed with v7 but can't justify the cost, yes it's a little grabby but no worse than some waxes etc 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

BrummyPete said:


> I used bsd on its own today and found it to be great, have previously mixed with v7 but can't justify the cost, yes it's a little grabby but no worse than some waxes etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Does it add any gloss i have never used it on it's own :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Baring in mind I've only had this car a week and it's only been snowfoamed, washed and 2 coats of bsd applied, no correction has been done at all
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

BrummyPete said:


> Baring in mind I've only had this car a week and it's only been snowfoamed, washed and 2 coats of bsd applied, no correction has been done at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Look's awesome :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

I've found BSD on its own works well with solid white's

My pic's are on Photobucket so will copy a few tomorrow and post 'em


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> I've found BSD on its own works well with solid white's
> 
> My pic's are on Photobucket so will copy a few tomorrow and post 'em


Nice one BH :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

sean ryan said:


> Look's awesome :thumb:


Cheers, hopefully will look even better after a correction detail

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

I used my BSD & FK #425 combo today and no gloss and the water didn't sheet off the car when i drove it now when i was applying it i noticed it wasn't slick this is the complete opposite to the last time i tried this mix back in july has anyone else had this happen to them with this mix?


----------



## BrummyPete

sean ryan said:


> I used my BSD & FK #425 combo today and no gloss and the water didn't sheet off the car when i drove it now when i was applying it i noticed it wasn't slick this is the complete opposite to the last time i tried this mix back in july has anyone else had this happen to them with this mix?


Did you shake the bottle well? Similar happened to me with bsd/v7 mix, I shook the bottle for ages and tried it again and it worked again

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

BrummyPete said:


> Did you shake the bottle well? Similar happened to me with bsd/v7 mix, I shook the bottle for ages and tried it again and it worked again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yip i alway's shake the bottle :thumb:


----------



## Citromark

I've stopped mixing Bad now as I'm not really getting any removal issues and none of the combinations I've tried outlast pure Bsd .

Mark


----------



## Bristle Hound

The BSD/V07 mix works best for gloss on the wife's white silver metallic MINI IMHO



















However, on my sepang blue S4 the BSD/SPUGSDV3 mix works best
Really bring the 'blue' out in the paint
Don't just take my word for it ask my SWMBO :lol:


----------



## Blackmondie

Does the new version still needs mixing?


----------



## Shiny

Blackmondie said:


> Does the new version still needs mixing?


Depends on your paint. It's not quite as bad as the old formula, but on my soft black Honda paint it is still streaky and grabby unless I mix it with V7.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> I've found BSD on its own works well with solid white's
> 
> My pic's are on Photobucket so will copy a few tomorrow and post 'em


Apologies. A bit late

2 of my previous cars wearing 'neat' BSD
Both cars are solid white's


----------



## LeeH

Blackmondie said:


> Does the new version still needs mixing?


If the new version is what I bought 3 months back most definitely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan

Bristle Hound said:


> Apologies. A bit late
> 
> 2 of my previous cars wearing 'neat' BSD
> Both cars are solid white's


:doublesho :wall:


----------



## Nidge76

I keep reading good things about mixing BSD with SPUGS.

I have probably missed this somewhere in the thread and it's probably a daft question but are people generally buying the 250ml concentrate of SPUGS and making that up accordingly and then mixing that 50:50 with BSD.

I would rather buy the concentrate as it works out better value. Thanks.


----------



## sean ryan

Nidge76 said:


> I keep reading good things about mixing BSD with SPUGS.
> 
> I have probably missed this somewhere in the thread and it's probably a daft question but are people generally buying the 250ml concentrate of SPUGS and making that up accordingly and then mixing that 50:50 with BSD.
> 
> I would rather buy the concentrate as it works out better value. Thanks.


I buy the 250ml concentrate of SPUGSD V3 it's better value :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 today after a good clean & a coat of 50/50 mix Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray :thumb:


----------



## ICBM

I'm all excited. I just found a very old bottle of Mad Cow Ultraviolet. I have only used BSD once and found it very grabby so maybe I can make something nice out of two of my less than fave products.


----------



## rubberducky1957

*Bsd/spugs*

Thanks Sean Ryan for the Xmas pressie, BSD/SPUGS is awesome. Was great 50/50 with BSD at the SP recommended dilution but was not entirely comfortable with reducing the conc. of BSD and felt it could have been a tad more slick so decided to try just adding the concentrate directly to BSD. 100ml BSD/10ml SPUGS, slightly stronger than the SP recommended 6.5%. Wow, glides on from a dry microfibre, definitely a more slick result and even light condensation just runs off the car. - [Pearl white Toyota with Sonax Protect and Shine as a base]


----------



## sean ryan

rubberducky1957 said:


> Thanks Sean Ryan for the Xmas pressie, BSD/SPUGS is awesome. Was great 50/50 with BSD at the SP recommended dilution but was not entirely comfortable with reducing the conc. of BSD and felt it could have been a tad more slick so decided to try just adding the concentrate directly to BSD. 100ml BSD/10ml SPUGS, slightly stronger than the SP recommended 6.5%. Wow, glides on from a dry microfibre, definitely a more slick result and even light condensation just runs off the car. - [Pearl white Toyota with Sonax Protect and Shine as a base]


Nice one buddy defo the best mix :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

Anyone know if BSD has been tried with Poorboys Spray & Gloss yet? Nickg_pfc mentioned wanting to try it some time back but never said if he actually did and what the result was. I've seen some excellent gloss and slickness from S&G so thought it might be a winner with BSD's beading. I've got a fresh bottle of S&G on the way so will give it a try and report back.

I'm also going to go push the boat out and mix some BSD with Zaino Z-16 just for the heck of it. Not exactly sure what I'm expecting from this blend, so it won't be a big batch, I just want to know what happens!


----------



## rubberducky1957

Having read everything BSD related I think any slick QD mixed with BSD will give the desired result but probably best to dilute BSD as little as possible to maintain it's original characteristics unless your primary aim is to thin it out to produce a fine spray mist.


----------



## M300JDG

I mixed it with Wax Planet poly gloss and it’s a winner, all the beading of BSD but now it’s extra slick to apply and loads more gloss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

M300JDG said:


> I mixed it with Wax Planet poly gloss and it's a winner, all the beading of BSD but now it's extra slick to apply and loads more gloss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooo. I like the sound of that mix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

M300JDG said:


> I mixed it with Wax Planet poly gloss and it's a winner, all the beading of BSD but now it's extra slick to apply and loads more gloss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We *NEED* pic's


----------



## M300JDG

Bristle Hound said:


> We *NEED* pic's


I will oblige when the beast goes back to the east!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Bristle Hound said:


> We *NEED* pic's


I tried this one out last year and loved it...



Richard1 said:


> I tried out the new Wax Planet Poly Gloss yesterday and was amazed at the level of gloss it gives, so naturally today I had to try it in a mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks awesome! It's not as easy to apply as something like BSD/V07 as it requires slightly more buffing but the results are more than worth it. Now to wait for some rain (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## M300JDG

Richard1 said:


> I tried this one out last year and loved it...


Good man, it's the best QD I've got now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

50/50 mix of BSD and AutoGlym AquaWax on white BMW paint. 
Decent beading.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOB

I’ve got some BSD and want to mix it with something to allow me to apply it around the whole car, then buff it all, rather than a panel at a time

I’ve got some Zaino Z8 and Megs last touch, would either of those work nicely?


----------



## neilmcl

MOB said:


> I've got some BSD and want to mix it with something to allow me to apply it around the whole car, then buff it all, rather than a panel at a time
> 
> I've got some Zaino Z8 and Megs last touch, would either of those work nicely?


I've no problem applying to half a car at a time with a BSD/Adams QD mix, probably could do the whole car then buff at the end without problem.


----------



## BradleyW

For BSD, have you tried using a very fine mist on both a clean dry panel and the MF towel? Gently work the product. Very light pressure. Keep working it. Might take a while for it to begin buffing off. Flip to dry side of towel and repeat to remove remaining streaks. Again, light pressure. For the record, I have BSD but never used it. I found this information from YouTube. The misting on the MF towel is an idea from me, as this works with other products to better prep the MF towel.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My new fave mix :thumbs up:
50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Bouncers Done & Dusted
It is sooooooo slick & the gloss levels are unreal TBH










Only managed 1 pic before my phone battery died


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bristle Hound said:


> My new fave mix :thumbs up:
> 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Bouncers Done & Dusted
> It is sooooooo slick & the gloss levels are unreal TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only managed 1 pic before my phone battery died


Some better pic's (well I thinks so lol)


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Im confused, if bsd is difficult to use just stop using it and go with something else, you shouldnt be mixing other stuff with it to make it more user friendly


----------



## Fairtony

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Im confused, if bsd is difficult to use just stop using it and go with something else, you shouldnt be mixing other stuff with it to make it more user friendly


But it's one of the best beading products out there. And it's so incredibly cheap. And if you're mixing, you can Customise it to act exactly like you want. Want more slickness or more hydrophobicity, you decide!


----------



## BradleyW

The trick to BSD is to apply directly to the MF towel and/or lightly mist onto the panel and wipe lightly and gently with an instant to stop it from drying. Keep working until the product has buffed off. Don't apply pressure. If there are dry spots, apply more BSD to the MF towel only, and wipe gently. Fold MF if the towel becomes too saturated.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Cant say ive seen it incredibly cheap, where do you buy it cheap

My beading comes from the protective coating ive applied to the paintwork wether it be a wax or a sealant, i simply wash then dry, only quick detailer ive used in the past , was megs last touch and currently have and autobrite one, cant remember what its called.

Dont often use them, i see what they do and they clearly have a purpose but i feel i spend some time applying a coating in the first place for it to last a few months, then i either do a routine wash or top it up when needed. Im never really sure if i feel its worth covering my coating with another protective product.

Surely you could simply use bsd as your main protective product if that was the case.

I always find it crazy on here when people buy say a £40 wax only to then top it with a sealant, many will disagree i know but itry to buy a product for what it does and the effect it gives, otherwise i just dont buy it.

Just my opinion though and tbf i have not tried bsd


----------



## danwel

Don't see what the issue is with BSD as i have used it countless times and never had an issue with it being grabby


----------



## BradleyW

I've just used BSD on soft black paint today. Mist onto MF towel and wipe gently without pressure. Little to no smearing. It's perfectly fine to use on it's own. It just requires technique to get the most from the product.


----------



## Shiny

It was me that posted the original thread about mixing BSD & V7.

BSD offers great beading and water repellency, but it is an absolute pig to buff, really grabby and smeary (and yes I’ve tried every application "technique" known and not known to man!). Now this can depend on your paint. I’ve Honda nighthawk black and it is a total pain, polishes become sticky, it marrs really easy and pretty much anything other than GCV7 leaves smear marks.

CGV7 is lovely to use, super slick and if buffed off quick then I can just about avoid smears, but the beading and water repellency is pants.

I use a QD after a quick wash to maintain the effectiveness/lonegvity of a LSP as do many people. I can’t just wash and dry my car, super hard water and a black car just don’t mix, so it needs a QD wiping after a wash. BSD was a pain to use and smeary whilst V7 is a joy to use, but as it sits on top of the LSP, water repellency suffers.

My experiment was to mix the two, and as a result the best properties of both products came through. It could have ended up a grabby product with rubbish beading!

Even BSDV7 still smears on warm days, so I just use V7 when that happens. But generally speaking it is otherwise the perfect QD for me.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Well I confess to being a convert to BSD V07.
Used after every wash now.
Washing the car now is a joy as the shampoo mitt glides over the treated paintwork as if it was just waxed.
My 50:50 mix doesn't seem to give the same slickness to the fingertips as wax or Gtechniq C2v3 but ease of use as a drying aid is A*.
A big thanks to Shiny for the "recipe" :thumb:


----------



## Ryan

Has anyone tried BSD and Carbon Collective Speciale?


----------



## Plank

Thanks for all the info and testing, I am NOW using BSD with ADAMS 

: BIG THUMB 

CHEERS 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy

I'm using 250ml bsd, 150ml AF finale and 50ml Adams brilliant glaze mix. Goes on lovely and really glossy finish.


----------



## HEADPHONES

I appliedy 50:50 mix of BSD and Chemical Guys V07 last week.
After a week of baked on dust I drove to the petrol station.
Sprayed on Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax.
Put £2 in the Jetwash machine.
Rinsed off.
Massive beading was revealed.
Drove down the 60mph road home.
The water flew off the car as if it was in zero gravity!
Got home and the car looked as clean as after a 2bm wash.
Just rinsed the last remaining specs of water away with some deionised water to stop water spotting and job done!
So the BSDV07 recipe works a treat as far as I'm concerned :thumb:


----------



## Exotica

I used 50/50 BSD and Adams detail spray, my fav new product.


----------



## wyliss

Is V7 better than BSD for shine?:thumb:


----------



## yulser

anyone tried BSD and CG Speed wipe mixed ?


----------



## Yellow Dave

wyliss said:


> Is V7 better than BSD for shine?:thumb:


Massively.

Used bsd/V7 again tonight after it being on the back of the shelf for a long time and it's so much better than I remember.


----------



## mikster

yulser said:


> anyone tried BSD and CG Speed wipe mixed ?


Tried it the other day. Went on fine and feels pretty slick. Not tested the water behaviour yet. I mixed it 30% speed wipe 70% BDS or something like that.


----------



## Andy1972

This is new to me so you are literally mixing BSD with one of products mentioned to make a hybrid QD of your own?

I always thought BSD was great, never considered mixing it. Whats the reason behind mixing it. Ive got a lot of done and dusted and loads of demonshine so i my try myself if theres a reason behind it


----------



## Nidge76

Andy1972 said:


> This is new to me so you are literally mixing BSD with one of products mentioned to make a hybrid QD of your own?
> 
> I always thought BSD was great, never considered mixing it. Whats the reason behind mixing it. Ive got a lot of done and dusted and loads of demonshine so i my try myself if theres a reason behind it


I think some people find BSD a bit grabby so they mix it with something more slick.

You then get the beading behaviour of BSD albeit slightly reduced with the more glossy finish of the second QD.

Someone will probably come along and explain it a bit better then me.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Explanation on the previous page :thumb:


----------



## westerman

Agree BSD is grabby compared to some but is it really an issue?

It's really easy to use and even easier if used on a slightly wet panel.
The new spray bottle has helped enormously and I have also found it more grabby if too much product is applied. 
You need only a really light spritz for great results. Still takes some beating as a QD.


Harry


----------



## Shiny

A wet panel is out of the question for me; even if i pick up a water spot i'm then chasing smears around for an age.

I've tried the thinnist of applications, from a "mist" sprayer to a fine mist on the cloth and none on the bodywork, the results are still grabby/smeary. Ernest Rutherford popped round for tea and had a go at appling the finest of mists, even he had problems with smearing. I said before though, it depends on the paint. On my black Honda it is horrendous, on my silver Honda it doesn't appear anywhere near as bad, but probably because i can't see the smears.


----------



## GleemSpray

Apologies if i have missed this, but has anyone yet tried mixing BSD with water, to see if it works better onto dry paint ?

Just a thought - it might be a stooopid one, but its just a thought.


----------



## MBRuss

Bristle Hound said:


> Some better pic's (well I thinks so lol)


Sorry to revive an old(ish) thread, but was this combo better than the other mixes you tried, and in what ways? I thought somebody earlier in the thread said Done & Dusted didn't mix well?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

GleemSpray said:


> Apologies if i have missed this, but has anyone yet tried mixing BSD with water, to see if it works better onto dry paint ?
> 
> Just a thought - it might be a stooopid one, but its just a thought.


I believe it makes it easier to work with and still gives good results beading/protection wise.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> I believe it makes it easier to work with and still gives good results beading/protection wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


although would of thought durability and protection would be poorer.


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> although would of thought durability and protection would be poorer.


Same here cheeky. Didn't seem to if the guy on social media was to be believed. He mixed it with distilled water.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> Same here cheeky. Didn't seem to if the guy on social media was to be believed. He mixed it with distilled water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


the danger of social media


----------



## Richard1

A slight variation - I tried mixing Sonax Turbo detailer (similar to BSD but I think it's geared slightly more towards gloss than hydrophobicity), CarPro ech2o, and distilled water. Roughly 200ml:50ml:500ml. 
The results were pretty impressive looks-wise but I haven't seen water behaviour yet.


----------



## percymon

I’ve never had an issue with any grabbiness from the original and latest BSD formulas, just sprayed a few shots onto each wet panel and wiped them dry. 

More recently I couldn’t leave alone so mixed in 40% Auto Allure Amaranth, perhaps a fraction easier to wipe off and perhaps a little extra gloss. Can’t say it made much difference to the water repellency of BSD, so not sure it was much of a step change from 100% BSD


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3










Still by far my fave BSD combo

Altho' the 50/50 with Adam's Detail Spray ain't to shabby either ...


----------



## Tashfeen

I have tried BSD with Cure, Reload (same thing), Toby's QD, and I liked all the combos to be honest. Each side in the below pictures has a different mix

BSD/V07









BSD/Cure









BSD/Toby's QD and a different wash









BSD/Reload









And just the D&D









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankfurtDave

Up till now I have always been using V7 but last week picked up a bottle each of Adams Detailing spray and Bouncers Done and Dusted.

I made a 50/50 BSD mix with both the other night and did one half of the bonnet with one and one the other. Have to say both went on really well, I preferred the smell of the Adams but both performed admirably in the rain the last 3 days.

However, I just did a complete winter wash and coated with the Bouncers mix afterwards and really like the results. The gloss seems better to me than the V7 did and the application was easier.

I will keep an eye on the results for the rest of the week as the rain is expected to be back tomorrow so will be interesting to see the beading and how the gloss holds up


----------



## Mitch8

Adams Detail Spray?


----------



## minotaur uk

I was intrigued by this thread so I made my own mad scientsts concoction.

I started with Sonax BSD (50%)...an american product called Shine Armor Fortify quick coat, about 40% (yes I got taken in by the facebook ads...it does do a good job for gloss but no longevity)..and around 10% Meguires Ultimate Quik wax.

Here are the results...no idea how long it will last!


----------



## Richard1

I’m not sure if it’s been done already, but I have both the much-hyped P&S Bead Maker (which gives awesome gloss) and BSD...


----------



## Bristle Hound

Richard1 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been done already, but I have both the much-hyped P&S Bead Maker (which gives awesome gloss) and BSD...


We *NEED* pics !


----------



## ohms12

Recently watched this - might be helpful! (Beadmaker didn't come out all too well, though..)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Richard1 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been done already, but I have both the much-hyped P&S Bead Maker (which gives awesome gloss) and BSD...


Have you tried this combo yet? I have a load of BSD and have a gallon of Beadmaker arriving next week.

It seems like a weird combo though, as the products are so different. BSD works by being quite "rough" which gives it good beading, whereas Beadmaker is supposedly very smooth, which is probably why (despite the name) its beading isn't very good.

I may try a small amount myself so see if mixing them gives the best of both worlds.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

ohms12 said:


> Recently watched this - might be helpful! (Beadmaker didn't come out all too well, though..)





MBRuss said:


> Have you tried this combo yet? I have a load of BSD and have a gallon of Beadmaker arriving next week.





Bristle Hound said:


> We *NEED* pics !


I mixed up 200ml of this today (1:1) and tried it out. It mixes as well as any other combination I've tried, and applies as easily too (spray on and spread, then buff). 
Looks-wise it looks identical to P&S, nice and glossy. I didn't think to check the slickness but will tomorrow. 
It's pretty miserable right now and I've just been out in it checking the beading (I might have a problem!) - it looks pretty good so far but I wasn't able to get any usable pictures. 
So far, it's looking good!


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Richard1 said:


> I mixed up 200ml of this today (1:1) and tried it out. It mixes as well as any other combination I've tried, and applies as easily too (spray on and spread, then buff).
> Looks-wise it looks identical to P&S, nice and glossy. I didn't think to check the slickness but will tomorrow.
> It's pretty miserable right now and I've just been out in it checking the beading (I might have a problem!) - it looks pretty good so far but I wasn't able to get any usable pictures.
> So far, it's looking good!


Looking fab Richard
Cheers for posting :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Cool. Will definitely have to have a go at this combo now. If it has the best of both worlds then it could be a real winner.

Now only if it had the BSD longevity as well!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

A few more pictures...



















Last night's rain beading nicely. It doesn't fly off the paint whilst driving like neat BSD does but doesn't do too badly.



















The gloss definitely gets better after it's cured!


----------



## GavinJW

Richard1 said:


> A few more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's rain beading nicely. It doesn't fly off the paint whilst driving like neat BSD does but doesn't do too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gloss definitely gets better after it's cured!


Was it applied dry after drying or wet at the drying stage?


----------



## Richard1

GavinJW said:


> Was it applied dry after drying or wet at the drying stage?


I applied it dry using a plush microfibre, refolding it to buff.


----------



## Fairtony

What was the slickness like of the combo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Fairtony said:


> What was the slickness like of the combo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't check at the time, I don't recall it having the 'grabiness' of pure BSD. I'll have a stroke of it later and let you know


----------



## Fairtony

Richard1 said:


> I'll have a stroke of it later and let you know


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Richard1

Today I mixed up some more of a BSD mix that I tried last year; 1:1:1 BSD, Wax Planet Poly Gloss, and distilled water.










The beading isn't quite up to par with neat BSD, but the looks are pretty good...


----------



## edward177

I had a play with a 1:1:1 mix of Adam’s detail spray, BSD and beadmaker at the weekend, and in my opinion it was incredible. 
So glossy, very slick. And even in the sun on black paint (wasn’t hot, but in direct sunlight), didn’t streak, just wiped in and disappeared leaving gloss


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gave the Cupra a coat of 50/50 mix of BSD & Adam's Detail Spray
Having not used this mix for a while I forgot how slick & glossy it was


----------



## bigup

Can you alternate between bsd mixes after a maintenance wash without taking the previous mix off first?

I.e one week use bsd/v7 the other week use bsd/Adams ?


----------



## camerashy

bigup said:


> Can you alternate between bsd mixes after a maintenance wash without taking the previous mix off first?
> 
> I.e one week use bsd/v7 the other week use bsd/Adams ?


J just layer different mixes on top of each other no issues at all


----------



## Prestige car care shop

edward177 said:


> I had a play with a 1:1:1 mix of Adam's detail spray, BSD and beadmaker at the weekend, and in my opinion it was incredible.
> So glossy, very slick. And even in the sun on black paint (wasn't hot, but in direct sunlight), didn't streak, just wiped in and disappeared leaving gloss


100% going to try this :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Bristle Hound said:


> Gave the Cupra a coat of 50/50 mix of BSD & Adam's Detail Spray
> Having not used this mix for a while I forgot how slick & glossy it was


the OG :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

edward177 said:


> I had a play with a 1:1:1 mix of Adam's detail spray, BSD and beadmaker at the weekend, and in my opinion it was incredible.
> So glossy, very slick. And even in the sun on black paint (wasn't hot, but in direct sunlight), didn't streak, just wiped in and disappeared leaving gloss


Report back after it next rains so we know if it beads like BSD... Please!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## edward177

MBRuss said:


> Report back after it next rains so we know if it beads like BSD... Please!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


(Perhaps unfortunately) it's on a car that is garaged, and doesn't see rain. But upon washing it beads very well and water just runs off.

I've actually tried another mix, 1:1:1 again, with griots best of show detailer, BSD and beadmaker, and it's even better than my previous concoction


----------



## ZTChris

Im giving my Cupra a coat of BSD mixed with some Prima Hydro seal I found in my shed. They both seem to work as a drying aid/sealant so its worth a try. Just need to wait for it to stop raining!

Going for a 75/25 mix, heavy on the BSD.


----------



## euge07

best way to use BSD is on a wet car, its so easy to use, spray on wet and wipe with a drying towel

i use it neat as well and find ordinary mf cloths work well rather than plush


----------



## GleemSpray

euge07 said:


> best way to use BSD is on a wet car, its so easy to use, spray on wet and wipe with a drying towel
> 
> i use it neat as well and find ordinary mf cloths work well rather than plush


Yup - used neat here as a drying aid, with a damp Kirkland mf cloth.

Wet the cloth from the glass, fold it down and let it glide with as little downward pressure as possible.

Keep wringing the excess water out and refolding.

Doesn't require any further buffing either.


----------



## Stephan

Has anybody try to mix bsd with EZ gloss Boss?

Gloss boss has a very good shine, not so good beads. But i saw that gloss boss has a lot of colourpigment (the cloth gets really stained with GB)

Thanks !


----------



## optikon

Bristle Hound said:


> I've mixed BSD 50/50 with CarPro Reload with some great results :thumb:


Nice JCW


----------



## GleemSpray

I did put this in another post somewhere on DW a while back, but noticed one day that BSD comes out the bottle a little thinner if you give it a shake first (the label does say to do this).

But ... if you give the bottle a really, really good shake up before use, each spray does seem to be a lot finer and covers a wider area - it doesn't come out thick and gloopy as it often does otherwise.


----------



## atbalfour

Yellow Dave said:


> Finish kare fk425 or powermaxed quick detailer works quite well.
> 
> Tried it with a few others and most help to better the feel but then don't feel any different to a normal QD. None are really quite as melt into the paint whilst retaining the beading like BSD / V7


@Yellow Dave - Do you find that FK425 retains the anti static properties even when mixed with BSD?


----------



## blurb

@atbalfour - I've not used FK425 but a while ago I posted a 50/50 bonnet between neat BSD and Collinite 845 after a dusty few days and the BSD had significantly less dust.
HTH

Edit : Here's the post https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5476883&postcount=45


----------



## Mugen

Would like to try BSD+C2V3+Water mix as a drying aid over farecla g3 wax. 
Any good or there is a better options?


----------



## Mugen

BSD+C2V3+Water anyone?


----------



## blurb

Well, my new go to drying aid and lsp is 50:50 of BSD and TW Hybrid sealant wax. No grabiness, easy application, crazy beading, and time saving. So inexpensive I can apply weekly while drying. Might even try thirds, with one third distilled water to make it even more economical.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS

I personally hate the stuff....was going to bin it but instead mixed 50/50 with water and put into fine spray bottles and use it whenever I fancy giving one of the cars a quick wipe over between washes.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

What don't you like about it JR?


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

I do love BSD - not had any issues with application or streaking, unless I use too much.

My only issue is how tacky/non-slick it is after applying. When I first started using it, I used it to 'top up' BH DSW, first with a dry application, then as a drying aid.

I was loving the beading and no issues with gloss (that comes from having a polished, clean car anyway?!), however, the glassy finish of the DSW was completely gone.

I switched to TW Seal n Shine as it gives great glassy feel, but the beading is a bit pants in comparison.

Thinking of switching back to DSW / BSD top up combo.... if there is something you could mix the BSD with to give it a bit of extra slickness... that would be cool.

I'm ACTUALLY thinking of using BSD and just using Seal n Shine on the door hands and near the boot lid... those are the only parts of the car you touch anyway!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Not sure about mixing products together, I would instead layer them. Bouncers Done & Dusted SI plays nice over the top of BSD, and I do this for a touch more shine. I never really got the whole 'my car feels slick' thing. Keep your greasy fingers off it.  😂


----------



## Mugen

Maybe silly question, should I mix first SPUGS detailer V3 concentrate with water, as per instruction, or I can add it to BSD in the bottle?


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## Stephan

Just mixed 30ml BSD and 70ml Bead Maker.

Will post my findings tonight .

I hope for a glossy beader spray :-D


----------



## atbalfour

Need at least 50% BSD mix with a mildly hydrophobic product like Shinee Wax, FK425 or Bead Maker to get the super good beading IMO!

60/40 was the sweetspot for me.


----------



## Bristle Hound

50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 :thumb:


----------



## Mugen

Has anyone tried BSD and Shinee mix?


----------



## simc40

I’d love to try anything mixed with BSD but everywhere seems to be out of stock at the minute..


----------



## bidderman1969

did a BSD and PowerMaxed Quick Detailer, took a pic about 3 days later after its rained on and off in between










not sure if that's a success or not tbh 

also, is there a knack to getting the top off the BSD bottle, its a good sturdy bottle so don't really want to destroy it.


----------



## GleemSpray

bidderman1969 said:


> did a BSD and PowerMaxed Quick Detailer, took a pic about 3 days later after its rained on and off in between
> 
> not sure if that's a success or not tbh


 The PM QD has, i think, some sort of sealant in it because it is deff a little more weatherproof and lasting than other true QD's.



bidderman1969 said:


> also, is there a knack to getting the top off the BSD bottle, its a good sturdy bottle so don't really want to destroy it.


 Hold the bottle in front of you with the nozzle pointing away from you - take hold of the entire spray head and twist it 90 degrees to the LEFT and it will pop off cleanly.

To put it back, place the spray head back on the bottle neck about 20 degrees to the left of where it should normally be (so not quite as far as the position where it popped off) - then push down a LITTLE and twist it to the RIGHT and it will click back to its normal spray position.

There is a keyway groove in the neck, rather than a thread and you can find the position it wants to go into and easily pop it off and back on again several times.

In the spirit of DW, i actually went outside in the rain to my shed and tested this to make sure i was remembering it correctly :thumb: :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

GleemSpray said:


> The PM QD has, i think, some sort of sealant in it because it is deff a little more weatherproof and lasting than other true QD's.
> 
> Hold the bottle in front of you with the nozzle pointing away from you - take hold of the entire spray head and twist it 90 degrees to the LEFT and it will pop off cleanly.
> 
> To put it back, place the spray head back on the bottle neck about 20 degrees to the left of where it should normally be (so not quite as far as the position where it popped off) - then push down a LITTLE and twist it to the RIGHT and it will click back to its normal spray position.
> 
> There is a keyway groove in the neck, rather than a thread and you can find the position it wants to go into and easily pop it off and back on again several times.
> 
> In the spirit of DW, i actually went outside in the rain to my shed and tested this to make sure i was remembering it correctly :thumb: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

cheers bud, how the hell did you work that out? I kept forcing it a little bit at a time, and thought "nah, its gonna snap in a minute" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers bud, how the hell did you work that out? I kept forcing it a little bit at a time, and thought "nah, its gonna snap in a minute"


I have been mixing BSD with Autoglym AquaWax for some time, so have needed to remove the spray head on a few occasions.

Btw, if you shake a bottle of BSD like your life depends on it, then it definitely sprays a bit thinner and easier.


----------



## bellguy

Tried bsd and d and d si at 70 30, sprays on well no grabbiness and amazing gloss and beading.
BSD on its own definitely goes on very easily with a SLIGHTLY damp microfiber cloth with zero grabbiness at all.
Did daughter's Toyota today and it looks great.


----------



## GleemSpray

bellguy said:


> BSD on its own definitely goes on very easily with a SLIGHTLY damp microfiber cloth with zero grabbiness at all.


 Yes that's all that neat BSD needs to stop the grabbiness - just a touch of water somewhere in the equation and it all glides along pretty well.

But that's the same with paste wax's i think too - a light spritz mist of water or a slightly damp applicator makes it all spread out more easily and more evenly.

I guess that's why so many products have solvents or alcohol that keep them liquid during application, but then flash off to leave a dry surface.


----------

